# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Posvojiti starije dijete uz svoje vlastito

## eva71

Nova sam na forumu. Uopce mi je prvi put da pisem na forumu. No uvijek nam je u zivotu nesto prvi put.

zasto posvojiti ?
Imamo 37 godina i vec sedmogodisnje dijete. I njega smo cekali pet godina (prirodnim putem). Nismo od onih parova koji se posvojenju okrenu nakon nebrojenih neuspjelih oplodnji. O posvojenju smo kao o mogucnosti pricali i prije vjencanja i ta se tema redovito vracala na stol diskusije, no tek sada (ne budemo vise bili mladi), kad i nase dijete zeli brata ili sestru i kad smo skuzili da ne zelimo cekati da maturira dok se to desi, odlucili smo se zapoceti postupak.

Vec imati vlastito dijete
Uvijek sam mislila da imati jedno dijete moze biti pozitivno za posvojenje i za mene kao roditelja i za dijete. 
To sto nece voljno pisati domacu zadacu, ne pere ruke svaki put kad dode kuci bez da mu to kazem, ima listu od samo deset jela koja jede (i koja se ponekad smanji pod izlikom "volim, ali danas mi se to ne jede") - su mane koje cu mozda lakse prepoznati kao djecje karakteristike, a ne traume prezivljenog djetinstva ili loseg odgoja. Osim toga, mislim si, dijete koje dode u novi dom, nece biti konfrontirano samo s roditeljima, tim dosadnim, strogim odraslima koji su tu da nas tjeraju u krevet, zabranjuju satima gledati televiziju i hraniti se iskljucivo s chipsom, nego u mom sinu moze naci ne samo brata, nego i saucesnika koji s puno razumijevanja dijeli iste brige.
Za nas roditelje, bivsa iskustva isto mogu biti od pomoci. Znam da su sva djeca drugacija, no nadam se da neke isprobane metode i kucni red koji funkcionira, moze funkcionirati i s jos jednim dodatnim clanom obitelji. Iako ce vrijeme i energija koju cemo trebati uloziti sigurno biti velika.

Tako sam si ja to idealisticno iscrtala u glavi. Jedno dijete bez roditelja dobiti ce novu obitelj i to ne samo roditelje, nego i brata i svi cemo zivjeti sretno. 

Administracija...
...tu idealnu konstrukciju smatra nedostatkom. Toliki roditelji bez djece cekaju na dijete, da su nam sanse smanjene. To sto hocemo vece dijete, isto nije garancija da cemo uspijeti. A da ne govorim da mi je suprug strani drzavljanin, da zivimo u inozemstvu, da mi strani papir o podobnosto traje samo 3 godine....

No ne budimo malodusni.

Posvojiti u Hrvatskoj
ispada neka moja fiks ideja, pored tolike (a bas i ne tolike, jer u meduvremenu u svijetu ima vise parova koji traze nego li djece) djece u Etijopiji i Kini. E pa ne radi se tu o nekoj gastarbajterskoj nostalgiji stila ja sam iz Hrvatske, pa hocu dijete "moje gore list". Zelim starije dijete i cini mi  se normalno da uz sve probleme koje dijete ima, ne mora imati i problem komunikacije (mislim jezicne barijere). Svi u obitelji govorimo hrvatski, baka i deda zive u Hrvatskoj i mislim da bi bolje steklo sliku o nama ako provede neko vrijeme s nama kod bake ili dede, nego da se nademo u nekom anonimnom hotelu juzne amerike, gdje me nepoznati ljudi upoznavaju s djetetom koje odjednom mora nauciti barem dva nova jezika i uklopiti se u skolu.
Znam da mnogi ne misle tako i roditelji bez djece, vjerojatno imaju drugacije kriterije (pogotovoi ako hoce malu djecu). No kao kad ostanete u drugom stanju, obicno to cinite s covjekom kojeg ste odabrali, a ne s bilo kim tek toliko da imate dijete (znam, znam ima i toga), tako mi se i postupak posvojenja cini jedan vrlo privatan i emotivan postupak koji nije samo vezan za statistiku gdje ima djece, nego i za neke vlastite neobjasnjive porive i zamisli.

Strahovi i nepoznato
Moja projateljica koja ima kcer od tri godine, neplanirano je ostala u drugom stanju. Nocima ne spava. 
Kad vec imate jedno dijete odgovornost je veca. Dolazak drugog djeteta ne mijenja samo vas zivot, nego i zivot vaseg djeteta. Taman je sve uhodano i stima, a sto nas ceka je nepoznanica. Osjecamo se potpuno spremni na jos jedno dijete, jer smatramo da imamo puno toga dati i jer smatramo da jer najljepsi smisao jednog braka odgajati zajedno djecu, najveci izazov zasigurno. Freud rekao da se ne uzrujavamo, jer kako god da smo odgojili nasu djecu, ona ce nam uvijek imati nesto za zamjeriti (nisam sigurna da me ta njegova izjava bas umiruje).

No obitelj i prijatelji su svi uz nas, pas znamo da ce posvojeno dijete osim mame, tate i brata, jos dobiti i baku koja ce mu govoriti da dobro jede i da se ne zmaze, dedu koji ce ga uciti da bude sportski tip, drugu baku koja ce ga uciti da se dobro ponasa i sadi cvijece i drugog dedu koji zna sve o crvenim krvnim zrncima i nasem tijelu. Too much ? Zaboravila sam jos i dva bratica.

Eto toliko za sada.

----------


## leonessa

> No obitelj i prijatelji su svi uz nas


Eva71 i mi smo uz vas    :Heart:  . Posvojiti dijete uz svoje vlastito je jako teško u Hr ali ne i nemoguće. Želim vam puno sreće na vašem putu.

----------


## Zdenka2

> No obitelj i prijatelji su svi uz nas
> 			
> 		
> 
> Eva71 i mi smo uz vas    . Posvojiti dijete uz svoje vlastito je jako teško u Hr ali ne i nemoguće. Želim vam puno sreće na vašem putu.


Potpisujem. Tvoji motivi su jaki i kad nešto toliko želiš u redu je i normalno da ideš za tim. No neće ti biti lako, spremi se na to. Otegotna okolnost ti je i to što ti je muž strani državljanin. Najbolje je da se obratiš CZSS u mjestu iz kojeg potječeš i da ispitaš svoje mogućnosti. Sretno!

----------


## eva71

Puno vam hvala na podrzci. Vrlo je ohrabrujuce imati s kime se posavjetovati, jer u takvim vas okolnostima najbolje razumiju osobe koje se nalaze u slicnim situacijama.

Hvala na savjetu, Zdenka2. Vec sam skupila sve moguce informacije od CZSS gdje sam prijavljena, Kumlciceve, a nazavala sam i poneki centar za djecu, da pitam kako to funkcionira "na terenu" (uglavnom nisu htjeli diskutirati dok nemam papir o podobnosti, no neki su bili uistinu ljubazni i ohrabrujuci). Paralelno sam odlucila zatraziti i dvojno drzavljanstvo za supruga, s obzirom na trajanje cijele procedure, mislim da i to stignemo obaviti i time vise sansi staviti na nasu stranu.

Kao sto vidite dosta smo pragmaticni i prakticni sto se tice administracijskih komplikacija, no tek smo na pocetku i znam da prakticnost nije najvaznija, nego iz vaseg iskustva vidim da je najvaznije biti strpljiv i uporan.

Bilo bi mi drago cuti nekoga tko je mozda vec imao iskustva za posvojenjem drugog djeteta.

pozdrav

----------


## čokolada

Eva, dobrodošla!   :Heart:  
Želim ti uspjeh, morat ćeš prevrnuti puno toga naopačke i naoružati se strpljenjem. Upoznala sam samo jednu obitelj kojoj je uspjelo posvojenje nešto starijeg djeteta (uz njihovo biološko), i to vjerojatno iz razloga što je njihova struka mogla pomoći u rješavanju problema koje je dijete imalo.

----------


## Vlvl

Eva, neka vam plan uspije i želja vam se ostvari. Vjerujem da će nekom djetetu baš vaša obitelj postati ostvarenje snova.
Istina je da ima više zainteresiranih posvojitelja, nego djece. Ali ja se stalno nadam da će djeca u većem broju i brže nego dosad stjecati uvjete za posvojenje, i da će se taj omjer promijeniti.

----------


## eva71

U pocetku sam samo preletila po forumu, "naluknula" se malo u jedan naslov pa u drugi. Imala sam u meduvremenu malo vise vremena procitati neke price u cjelovitosti i vidim da je Vlvl vrlo velikodusno podijelila cijelu svoju pricu poslije posvajanja (sto mi se cini i najinteresantnije) i da je vrlo sistematicno sazela (i prevela) interesantnu literaturu koja nam sigurno moze pomoci naci odgovore na neka nasa pitanja.

Usprkos vrlo optimisticnom tonu ovog foruma i podrsci okoline (cesto cujemo : "Posvojiti klinca ? Kako je to krasna zamisao! I velikodusno!", obicno slijedi "Ja se to ne bi usudio. Daj zamisli ako pokvari tvog vlastitog...."), mislim da su osjecaji vrli izmjesani i nakon sto se donese oduka o posvojenju.

Ne razmisljamo u terminima nas vlastiti sin i "ono drugo dijete", vec "nase drugo dijete", "nase dvoje djece".... no ipak si postavljam pitanja o tome kako ce to biti sa dvoje vece djece koji su imali potpuno razliciti odgoj i razlicita iskustva u djetinstvu. Puno se posvecujemo nasem sinu, ali smo i dosta strogi, stila prije osam u krevetu i nakon pricice se gasi svjetlo, nakon skole se prvo napise zadaca, pa se onda ide igrati i sl. Bojim se da bi s drugim djetetom imala ili prevelika ocekivanja ili bila prepopustljiva s opravdanjem da se mora prilagoditi... Vlvl kaze da joj je zao sto od pocetka nije bila stroza sa skolskim obavezama.... mozda se vazana pravila ipak trebaju uvesti od pocetka. No to su samo moja nagadanja. Nadam se da cu za neko vrijeme (za par godina ?) moci na ovom forumu napisati kako se to uistinu dogodilo.

Napisati cu radije jos nekoliko rijeci o tome sto znam, a to je kako moj sin prati cijelu pricu oko drugog djeteta.
Cinjenica je da si on jako zeli brata ili sestru i da vecina njegovih prijatelja ima "nesto mladega" kod kuce. Iako nije puno govorio, povjerio se baki "Gledam mamu svaki dan, ali njoj trbuh nista ne raste", to je bilo prije dve godine. Sad ima sedam godina i objasnili smo mu da nam bas nejde s radanjem djece i da razmisljamo posvojiti jedno dijete koje nema roditelje i malo starije. Odusevilo ga je da bi mogao dobiti vec veceg brat ili sestru koji su odmah u stanju igrati se s legicima (bez cekanja da pocne hodati i govoriti). No ponekad i on gubi nadu. kad sam mu neki dan rekla (po dvadeseti put) "daj obuci slapice, ne budem ti to stalno mogla govoriti kad budem imala jos jedno dijete", odgovorio je "dok budemo imali drugo dijete, ja cu vec imati 100 godina". Nadam se da nema pravo.
U takvim trenucima mi se roditi dijete ipak cini jednostavnije...iako je naravno premalo za igranje s legicima. Moj sin me je na odlasku u skolu pitao "a sto ako vec imamo vece dijete i onda dobijes jos jedno malo ?", "Pa nije to problem, budemo se zajedno za njega brinuli", "pa da, necemo ga poslati natrag u tvoj trbuh". Posebno mu se svidjela zamisao da bi u tom slucaju u nasoj obitelji bilo troje djece, a nas samo dvoje, ta brojcana nadmoc djece nad odraslima je, cini se, pravi argument.

Jos samo jedno prije nego sto se odem. Otkad smo se odlucili posvojiti i konkretno zelimo to drugo dijete, imati vec jedno dijete mi se cini cudnovato. Posmatram ga s tolikim uzitkom, jer sam tek sad u potpunosti svjesna kolika je sreca da ga imamo

----------


## eva71

dva put sam poslala isti tekst...nisam skuzila da li se moze i izbrisati poruka (u slucaju da se jos koji put zabunim).

Ah ta tehnika....

----------


## ina33

Eva,   :Heart:  ! Želim ti sreću i što lakši dolazak do vašeg drugog djeteta.

----------


## eva71

Do sada smo o tome intenzivno razmisljali, namjeravali, pricali...a prosli je tjedan poslano prvo pismo. Vec sam spomenula da zivimo u inozemstvu i da se povremeno seljakamo zbog posla MM, pa nam je trebalo malo vremena da izvidimo koji ce nam administrativni put biti najbrzi i koja nam zemlja daje papir o podobnosti koji najdulje traje (eh da, sazivjeli smo se s cinjenicom da usvajanje moze potrajati i dulje ).

To je tek molba u kojoj pise tko smo sto smo i zasto zelimo zatraziti papir o podobnosti. Tek nam trebaju odobriti da krenemo u postupak (ako nas smatraju ok), pa tek onda roditeljski tecaj, razgovori s psihologom itd..No glavno da krene. Ne mogu svu svoju energiju posvetiti cekanju i razmisljanju. Treba mi akcije. Mozda vec pocnem sastavljati tekst za CZSS.

Jos samo par rijeci o spremnosti za adopciju. Kako u zadnje vrijeme cesce, kao i vi mnoge, visim na stranicama koje se ticu ove teme (tako da se vise ne mogu normalno razgovarati u drustvu, jer dovoljno ne pratim politicka zbivanja, ali znam sve o novim zakonima posvajanja u Kini), odlucila sam ponovo prosetati i na stranice o trudnoci, oplodnji i sl. Medutim sam sigurna da to nije moj put. Sto posto sam sigurna. Za tri i pol godine cu biti cetrdeset. Sigurna sam da se "moje" drugo dijete mozda vec rodilo, samo ce jos potrajati da nam se putevi negdje sastave (nadam se da nece trajati predugo). Najvaznije mi je da i MM misli tako. On ima vrlo izrazene materinjske osjecaje i jako si zeli djecu (nacin nije vazan), ali o njemu mozda drugom prilikom.

----------


## ina33

Super da ste se učvrstili u želji i u načinu njena ostvarenja   :Heart:  . Držim palčeve za uspješnu akciju!

----------


## mareena

Eva, dobro došla!   :Heart:  Želim vam puno sreće.

----------


## Iskra

Eva 71, lijepo je odlučiti se za posvojenje, ali sam i zapazila tvoju rečenicu da za 3.5 godine češ imati 40 godina i da se tvoje već drugo dijete trebalo roditi te zbog toga za tebe nije IVF. Ma griješiš kod liječnika medicinski potpomognute oplodnje ti si mlada i imaš joooooooš vremena pokušati imati i svoju bebicu. Pogledaj podforum potpomognuta oplodnja malo detaljnije, ima nas još tih godina   :Grin:   :Kiss:  .

Pusa   :Heart:

----------


## Mariela

Sretno. Želim ti samo ponoviti riječi jedne osobe koju smo susreli na našem putu usvajanja:" U svojoj dugogodišnjoj praksi sam se uvjerila da su oni koji su iskreno željeli usvojiti dijete u tome i uspjeli". Te riječi su mi bile nada i utjeha jer u tom trenutku nam nisu davali gotovo nikakve šanse. Ali sam bila sigurna da ću prevrnuti i nebo i zemlju da dođem do svog djeteta. 
Ukoliko čovjek nešto uistinu čvsto želi i Nebo i Zemlja se urote da mu želju i ostvare. Ne odustajte

----------


## Ancica

eva71, zelim vam od srca da budete uspjesni.

Jedino na sto bih htjela skrenuti paznju je da, po mojim saznanjima, nije preporucljivo posvajati dijete koje je starije od djece koja su vec dio obitelji. Mozda da razmislis i proucis dobre i lose strane istog i koliko ti je to vazno.

----------


## eva71

Hvala na podrsci cure.

Hvala i Ancici na savjetu koji se tice starosti posvojenog djeteta. I ja sam to citala. No, moj sin ti je vec sedam, a kako sve to dosta dugo traje, mislim da ce posvojeno dijete za nekoliko godina lako biti mlade od moga.

----------


## magda_

Eva, dobro nam dosla!  :Heart:

----------


## eva71

Prije nego napisem jos par rijeci, molim vas sve da ne mislite da sam postala praznovjerne ili tak nesto. No vec sam pocela sanjati o djeci, i to u punom smislu rijeci. Sanjala sam svoje DVOJE djece, mog sina i djevojcicu koja tek treba stici. Koji put je zbilja zao probuditi se.
No tog sam istog dana, na javi, dobila debelo pismo s papirima i molbom za posvojenje. Znam da je to samo jedna slucajnost, ali slucajnost koja me posebno dirnula (da sam neki vjernik sigurno bih rekla da je to "znak bozji") i samo ucvrstila u namjeri da nastavimoi evo ovim dugim putem posvajanja.
Kad sam svom sinu rekla da smo dobili papire za posvajanje, stisnuo je sake, zazmirio i rekao "nadam se da ce uspjeti, nadam se da ce uspijeti". Drago mi je da s nama dijeli zelju i iscekivanje i nadam se da ga dugo cekanje nece razocarati.

Prekrasne novosti Zdenke2 jako su me razveselile i s ogromnim interesom naravno pratim slijed njene price, jer i nama bi to bilo drugo dijete i toliko si pitanja postavljamo kako ce to funkcionirati medu djecom, da se nikad dovoljno ne nacitamo iskustava drugih, pogotovo kad su pisana s toliko iskrenosti i emocija. 

I ja zelim kcer. 
Kad smo poceli konkretizirati misao o posvojenju, MM je rekao da ne bi trebali reci da li zelimo curicu ili decka, jer nije na nama o tome odlucivati. No znam da sam si zeljela curicu vec prije mog sina i da je moja zelja ostala vrlo jaka. Znam da ce mi svi reci, ne samo da vec imam jedno dijete, nego sam jos i izbirljiva. Ali posvojenje je velika odgovornost i svatko se mora ne dva puta, nego tristo puta preispitati na sto je spreman da postane dobar roditelj. Mislim samo kako bi bilo okrutno napisati da zelim curicu, a mozda je tamo u nekom domu bas decko koji ceka da dode u nasu obitelj i kojeg cu bez sumnje isto toliko zavoljeti ko kcer.

----------


## sanja74

eva, prije nego što smo posvojili K. sanjala sam 3 puta da smo dobili curicu (bile su nešto veće nego K, i svaki put druga izgledam, ali kao "ista".. poznavala sam da je to MOJA curica iz prošlog sna). to su jedni od najupečatljivijih snova koje sam sanjala.

----------


## mareena

Ja sam se potajno nadala curici i uvijek sam zamišljala kako ću posvojiti žensko dijete. Međutim, u periodu "čekanja" sanjala sam dječaka koji je izgledao točno kao Kikić sa godinu dana. Slika iz tog sna mi je i danas pred očima. U masi ljudi stoji mali dječačić, gleda me i smješka se. I sad se ježim kad se toga sjetim. 

To je samo jedna od mnogih "slučajnosti" vezanih za naše posvajanje.

Eva,   :Heart:  .

----------


## Zdenka2

Ljudi moji, nisam praznovjerna, ali valjda ipak mi nešto slutimo. Naime, i ja sam prvi puta sanjala malog dječaka, a drugi puta curu. Sanja, možda su te tri cure koje si sanjala stvarno *tri* cure!

----------


## sanja74

> Ljudi moji, nisam praznovjerna, ali valjda ipak mi nešto slutimo. Naime, i ja sam prvi puta sanjala malog dječaka, a drugi puta curu. Sanja, možda su te tri cure koje si sanjala stvarno *tri* cure!



Kaj? Misliš da ću dobiti još dvije?  :Wink: 
Mislim da bi mi se srce raspuknulo od sreće!   :Embarassed:  

(Uvijek sam mislila da ću biti mama tri kćeri   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## čokolada

Ja sam već i sama sebi dosadna pričajući o GOMILI znakova koji su se i nama i (po njenom priznanju) socijalnoj radnici, koja nam je realizirala posvojenje, događali  8) .

----------


## sanja74

> Ja sam već i sama sebi dosadna pričajući o GOMILI znakova koji su se i nama i (po njenom priznanju) socijalnoj radnici, koja nam je realizirala posvojenje, događali  8) .


I ja.. za naš put do Keti. Krajnje vrijeme da ih zapišem - dok ne posenilim - da joj mogu pričati jednog dana. 


E, curke (i dečki).. kak sam ja postala zaboravljiva! Pišem neke crtice iz našeg života za Keti i nekad ih samo ostavim kao draft na par dana (ako ne stignem uobličiti). Povremeno se tjedan dana kasnije iščuđavam kaj se to zbilja dogodilo.  :shock: 
(Mislim da mi fali BAREM jedna prospavana noć u komadu!   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## leonessa

Ja sam već posenilila   :Laughing:  ali ne sjećam   :Laughing:  se takvih znakova. Jednom sam sanjala jedan živi san sebe kao BAKE (moram opet  :Laughing:  ) mnogobrojne unučadi, onako nešto jako dalmatinski, stol ispred kuće, sjena od stabla masline i smokve, pusta neka dječica a ja im dajem jesti....(šta može baka dalmatinka nego hraniti unučad!).Inače moj sin stalno govori da će imati puno djece (prije je govorio barem trinaest a prvi će se zvati Iv, sad je na barem pet (a prvi će se naravno i dalje zvati Iv)....Pa eto, daj Bože da doživim   :Smile:

----------


## camel

> (Uvijek sam mislila da ću biti mama tri kćeri   )


i ja.

----------


## mareena

> sanja74 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> (Uvijek sam mislila da ću biti mama tri kćeri   )
> 
> 
> i ja.


Ja sam pak uvijek govorila da ću imati dva sina i kćer.

----------


## Zdenka2

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ljudi moji, nisam praznovjerna, ali valjda ipak mi nešto slutimo. Naime, i ja sam prvi puta sanjala malog dječaka, a drugi puta curu. Sanja, možda su te tri cure koje si sanjala stvarno *tri* cure!
> 
> 
> 
> Kaj? Misliš da ću dobiti još dvije? 
> Mislim da bi mi se srce raspuknulo od sreće!   
> ...


Pa, mogu ti se zalomit dvije odjednom. Čini mi se da je do dvije čak i lakše doći nego do jedne.

----------


## mareena

Da ne otvaram novi topic...

Netko je na ovom forumu rekao (ne mogu naći gdje) kako nije dobro posvojiti dijete starije od svog. Znam da je prirodno da dijete koje dolazi bude mlađe, ali mi to nije dovoljan razlog za odbacivanje mogućnosti posvojenja. Što vi mislite o tome?

----------


## sanja74

> Da ne otvaram novi topic...
> 
> Netko je na ovom forumu rekao (ne mogu naći gdje) kako nije dobro posvojiti dijete starije od svog. Znam da je prirodno da dijete koje dolazi bude mlađe, ali mi to nije dovoljan razlog za odbacivanje mogućnosti posvojenja. Što vi mislite o tome?


I ja sam htjela otvoriti sličnu temu. Ne znam.. razgovarala sam o tome i s MM, ali nismo pametni. Malo ću probati potražiti u literaturi /netu, pa ako bude nešto konkretno stavim tu.

----------


## Zdenka2

Možda sam to bila ja - sjećam se da sam nešto pisala o tome. Međutim, ako se to odnosi na mene, mogu reći da ja to nisam tako općenito ustvrdila nego sam rekla da smo MM i ja zaključili da to ne bi bilo dobro za našeg M. i to sam i dalje definitivno uvjerena. Mi smo često razgovorali s njim i o toj mogućnosti, ali on je svaki puta ponavljao da "prvi sin mora biti najstariji". On nikako ne bi mogao prihvatiti da drugo dijete bude starije od njega i mi smo to poštovali. Naravno, roditelji odlučuju o roditeljstvu, ali ta bratska veza mora funkcionirati. Inače, znam za slučajeve da su ljudi posvojili dijete starije od prvog djeteta.

----------


## eva71

Uh, kolike sanjalice.
Ipak je zelja za djetetom jedna od najacih zelja koja nas prati evo i u snu i na javi.

No, cura ili decko, slazem se s Zdenkom da bi drugo dijete trebalo biti mlade. To je tako nekako prirodno,a osim toga trebao bi stariji i biti neki primjer (iako sam citala da i starija djeca kad dobe mladeg brata malo podjetinje - iz ljubomore ili nostalgije tko bi ga znao). Moj sin zeli isto mladeg brata ili sestru, ali nikako premalog - dovoljno velikog i spremnog za igru, a dovoljno malog da ga slusa (iako mu to i nije neka garancija, i mi smo stariji, pa nas ne slusa uvijek).

----------


## mareena

> Možda sam to bila ja - sjećam se da sam nešto pisala o tome. Međutim, ako se to odnosi na mene, mogu reći da ja to nisam tako općenito ustvrdila nego sam rekla da smo MM i ja zaključili da to ne bi bilo dobro za našeg M. i to sam i dalje definitivno uvjerena. Mi smo često razgovorali s njim i o toj mogućnosti, ali on je svaki puta ponavljao da "prvi sin mora biti najstariji". On nikako ne bi mogao prihvatiti da drugo dijete bude starije od njega i mi smo to poštovali. Naravno, roditelji odlučuju o roditeljstvu, ali ta bratska veza mora funkcionirati. Inače, znam za slučajeve da su ljudi posvojili dijete starije od prvog djeteta.


Ne, nisam mislila na tebe, jer znam da si ti bila vođena M-ovom željom za mlađom sestrom. Taj netko je rekao da je čitao o posvajanju starijeg djeteta. Nadam se da će se javiti   :Smile:  .

----------


## eva71

Nisam zeljela puno ulaziti u administrativne detalje procesa za usvojenje, jer smo ga pokrenuli u Francuskoj, i jer vecini parova s ovog foruma ta iskustva nisu posebno korisna. 

S druge strane, moram napisati da sam uzbudena jer smo uspijeli prikupiti sve papire potrebne za zahtjev za podobnost i, vec prije nego sto smo ih poslali postom, dobili smo krajem mjeseca termin za razgovor s psihologicama. Znam, znam da je to tek pocetak, no krenuli smo. Kao da se sad tek stvari dogagaju za istinu. Ne mogu vjerovati ni sama.

MM i ja smo se dogovorili da pokusamo ostati cool. To je naravno nemoguce, no pokusati cemo nastaviti zivjeti svjesni koliko je lijepo da smo zajedno i da imamo jedno dijete. Mozda cete reci da je lakse biti cool kad vec imamo jedno dijete. To je sigurno tako, no i njega smo cekali duze nego vecina cekalica za posvojenje, preko pet godina i znamo sta znaci cekati.

Iako sam u meduvremenu pocela citati knjige i evo formume, jos uvijek nema odgovora tko su ta « velika » djeca koja cekaju na posvojenje ? Da li smo pravi roditelji za takvu djecu ? S nasim iskustvom sa sedmogodisnjim sinom. I dok mi cekamo da administracija tece svojim tokom, djeca cekaju u domovima da nadu roditelje. No dok se to ne desi, treba naci nacina da se ne izludimo i da ne zaboravimo vazne stvari ; u zivotu sve treba pokusati, i to jako, ali trebamo biti zadovoljni s onim sto imamo (rekla bi moja baka). Zato vrijeme s mojim sinom pokusavam provesti nekako svjesnije (tako ce brzo odrasti), a posvojenju pristupiti s manje virtualne strane i posvetiti djeci malo vremena bez da ih odmah posvojim.
Otisla sam naime u obliznji dom za djecu i pitala za volontiranje. Dobro sam zapamtima upozorenje Zdenke2 i ne radi se o djeci koja su za posvajanje ili koje bih mogla posvojiti, no zelim dati malo svog vremena , znanja i energije djeci koja to trebaju. I da ne lazem, zelim vidjeti tko su ta djeca u domovima o kojima svi kazu « nisu to djeca kao tvoja ».

----------


## Zdenka2

> jos uvijek nema odgovora tko su ta « velika » djeca koja cekaju na posvojenje? Da li smo pravi roditelji za takvu djecu?


Odgovor na ta pitanja možete naći samo u sebi. Ja sam mama djevojčice koja je posvojena s punih 6 godina i sad se nosim s tim. Nije lako, uopće nije lako, ali ona se vezuje uz nas, a pogotovo uz M. To je poseban pedagoški i roditeljski izazov, teže je nego kod posvojenja malog djeteta, ali rezultati se postižu. Mislim da je potrebno u sebi osjetiti želju upravo za starijim djetetom, jer ta želja počiva na unutarnjem uvjerenju da to možemo, inače se ne bi ni pojavila.

----------


## mareena

> Otisla sam naime u obliznji dom za djecu i pitala za volontiranje. Dobro sam zapamtima upozorenje Zdenke2 i ne radi se o djeci koja su za posvajanje ili koje bih mogla posvojiti, no zelim dati malo svog vremena , znanja i energije djeci koja to trebaju. I da ne lazem, *zelim vidjeti tko su ta djeca u domovima o kojima svi kazu « nisu to djeca kao tvoja »*   .


"Prve tri su najvažnije" nije fraza. Djeca koja u najranijem djetinjstvu imaju jednu osobu za koju se vežu, u kasnijem razvoju imaju manje poteškoća. Ta osoba ne mora biti majka. Može biti otac, baka, dobar udomitelj... Bitno je da se radi o jednoj osobi, stalno prisutnoj u životu djeteta.

Ljudi s puno iskustva u praćenju razvoja "domske djece" kažu da najbolji uspjeh u školi, a i kasnije u životu, imaju oni što su u dom došli sa tri, četiri godine, ili stariji. Čak i ona djeca koja su u domu od rođenja, ali ih roditelji redovito posjećuju pokazuju manji zaostatak u razvoju. Najveće probleme, emocionalne i intelektualne praznine, sa sobom nose djeca ostavljena u domu od rođenja, zaboravljena i nezbrinuta na vrijeme.

Nisu to djeca kao tvoja.

Posvojiti starije dijete, upoznati ga, steći povjerenje, otkriti slike što se kriju iza tog malog čela, prihvatiti ih kakve god one bile, ukloniti strahove, nadoknaditi propušteno... ne, nije lako.

Jesmo li pravi roditelji za takvo dijete? Imamo li dovoljno snage, znanja, bezuvjetne ljubavi? Da li je nama koji imamo djecu lakše, jer smo iskusni roditelji, ili nam je teže, jer i svoju djecu dovodimo u nezavidnu situaciju? Odgovoriti može samo svatko za sebe.

----------


## mareena

> Inače, znam za slučajeve da su ljudi posvojili dijete starije od prvog djeteta.


Kako mi je ovo promaklo??? Kakvo je njihovo iskustvo, naravno, ako možeš o tome govoriti?

----------


## ina33

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Inače, znam za slučajeve da su ljudi posvojili dijete starije od prvog djeteta.
> 
> 
> Kako mi je ovo promaklo??? Kakvo je njihovo iskustvo, naravno, ako možeš o tome govoriti?


x - i mene to zanima...

----------


## Zdenka2

Ne mogu govoriti o tome, jer nisam u bliskom kontaktu s tim ljudima, a niti inače ne iznosim tuđe priče na internetu, pogotovo ne u ovako osjetljivoj domeni kao što je naša, posvojiteljska. 

Nadovezala bih se na ovo što piše mareena: čitala sam dosta o tome, a stječem i iskustva. Presudno je je li dijete u prvih 6 mjeseci svoga života imalo osobu koja je odgovarala na njegove potrebe i uz koju se vezalo. To čak može biti i osoba zaposlena u domu, koja je dovoljno predana. Moj M. je u domu imao takvu osobu, koju sam ja mnogo kasnije upoznala. B. je u dom došla kasnije, tako da je i ona u svom najranijem djetinjstvu imala takvu osobu. To je temelj za kasniju mogućnost povjerenja u druge ljude i povezivanja s njima. Kod djece koja to nisu imala dolazi do različitih oblika poremećaja povezivanja s drugim ljudima koji mogu ići od blagih do patoloških varijanti. Poremećaji povezivanja prepoznaju se u nekim oblicima ponašanja djeteta:

1. Pokazivanje podjednake pažnje prema svim ljudima, pa i strancima (Razmislite kad vam se dijete baca u zagrljaj prvi puta kad vas vidi; zdravo povezana djeca ne ljube i ne grle strance, a mnoga domska djeca to čine.)

2. Površno vezivanje, "dražesno" ponašanje. 

3. Djeca koja nisu mazna. 

4. Slabi kontakt očima u normalnim okolnostima. 

5. Stalno besmisleno ispitivanje i brbljanje. 

6. Neprikladno zahtjevno ponašanje - ljepljivo ponašanje (ono ukazuje na tjeskobno povezivanje, što je barem nešto u procesu povezivanja)

7. Laganje o očitom. 

8. Krađa.

9. Autodestruktivnost, destruktivno ponašanje prema drugima i uništavanje stvari. 

10. Nenormalni odnos prema jelu (prežderavanje, prenatrpavanje, skrivanje hrane. 

11. Slaba kontrola impulsa.

12. Zaostajanje u učenju.

13. Abnormalni obrasci govora.

14. Slabo razvijeni odnosi s vršnjacima.

15. Nedostatak uzročno-posljedičnog zaključivanja. 

16. Nedostatak savjesti.

17. Okrutnost prema životinjama.

18. Zaokupljenost vatrom.

Ti problemi s povezivanjem mogu biti lakše ili teže rješivi ili nerješivi. Ja sam kod svoje djece zapazila samo poneke od ovih simptoma navedenih u literaturi i to u blagom obliku. M. je kao sasvim mala beba htio ići svima na ruke, s time da je mene odmah jasno izdvojio. Kod B. toga nije bilo - postojala je jasna rezerva. Kod nje sam primijetila ovo brbljanje koje je vrlo brzo nestalo, kao i laganje o očitom. To smatram više naučenom domskom taktikom izbjegavanja umjesto sučeljavanja s problemima. 

Dakle, najteži problem koji može iskrsnuti u odgoju domske djece je nemogućnost povezivanja. Sve ostalo je lakše rješivo. Mi doma trenutno rješavamo situaciju koja proizlazi iz upravo suprotnog nego što je problem povezivanja, odnosno iz toga što je naša B. u domu bila jako povezana s jednom osobom, baš pravom ljubavlju. Zbog toga ona sada žaluje. Prolazi proces žalovanja u svim fazama: prošla je fazu šoka, nerealnog fantaziranja, ljutnje i sada je konačno u fazi pomirenja s realnošću nakon čega valjda treba uslijediti prestanak te boli. Međutim, to sve skupa, koliko god sada za nju bilo teško, znak je njezinog duševnog i emotivnog zdravlja. To je znak da je sposobna za emotivno povezivanje, a tu njezinu sposobnost mi već svi osjećamo i sami, jer je sve snažnije povezana s nama, sa svakim od nas na svoj način.

Naručila sam hrpu knjiga iz inozemstva o odgoju starije posvojene djece, pa kad naučim nešto novo, podijelit ću s vama.

----------


## ina33

Hvala, Zdenka!

----------


## eva71

Hvala Zdenki2 na uvijek spontanim odgovorima i savjetima. Toliko nesebicno dijelis svoja iskustva s nama jos cekalicama (pitalicama). 

Da smo donijeli odluku o posvojenju to je jedna stvar, da smo sigurni da hocemo starije dijete je druga stvar, ali to nazalost ne iskljucuje da si usprkos odluke i sigurnosti te odluke postavljamo tisuce pitanja. Valjda bas zato sto je svako vase iskustvo koje procitamo razlicito, svako dijete je razlicito i svjesni smo da i odgoj i psihologija svakog djeteta nisu nimalo egzaktne znanosti.

No svaki put kad pocnem razmisljati o svim mogucim problemima, poremecajima ponasanja (duuuga zdenkina lista) i drugacijim odgojnim metodama mislim na svog sina. Kad sam natuknula eventualne probleme kod uhodavanja i lakune znanja kod djece koja nisu imali roditelje, on me samo pogledao ne shvacajuci sto se uopce brinem i rekao "Pa ja sam tu! Budem ga ja vec sve naucio i objasnio.". Stila, glavno  da konacno dobijem tog brata ili sestru, ostalo ce vec biti dobro. I sad se uredno ucim optimizmu od mladih. To pozitivno ocekivanje koje nas sin dijeli s nama daje mi veliko samopouzdanje i vise si ne mislim da cu "postaviti svoje dijete u nezavidnu situaciju", nego da, kako si mi zelimo dijete i on ima pravo zeljeti (i dobiti ako bude srece) brata ili sestru.

----------


## mareena

Ja sam svog sina posvojila kad je imao pet mjeseci. Do tada je bio u domu i nije imao osobu za sebe. U tom domu (kao i u većini naših domova) djeca su "na traci". Ipak, niti jedan od simptoma koje navodi Zdenka, nisam uočila kod njega.

S druge strane, Djevojčica je od rođenja u domu, a k nama je došla živjeti sa tri godine i devet mjeseci. U njenom ponašanju nailazim na sljedeće:

-Pokazivanje podjednake pažnje prema svim ljudima, pa i strancima.

-Površno vezivanje, "dražesno" ponašanje.

-Stalno besmisleno ispitivanje i brbljanje. 

-Neprikladno zahtjevno ponašanje - ljepljivo ponašanje.

-Laganje o očitom.

-Nenormalni odnos prema jelu (prežderavanje).

-Zaostajanje u učenju. 

-Abnormalni obrasci govora.


U ova tri mjeseca koliko Djevojčica živi s nama, puno se toga promijenio, naročito u socijalnim kontaktima. Nije više "ljepljiva" i nas je izdvojila kao "svoje", a za ostale zna da su prijatelji, poznanici, ili stranci. Čak je pri susretima s neznancima pomalo sramežljiva, dok je u početku doslovce skakala ljudima na ruke.

Osim toga, naučila je odrediti mjeru; koliko joj je dovoljno da pojede. Ranije bi jela koliko bi vidjela, ili dok je netko ne bi zaustavio.

I u govoru uočavamo znatan napredak, makar je ona još uvijek daleko od nivoa četverogošnjeg djeteta.


Kad sam u gornjem postu rekla da posvajanjem starijeg djeteta (ili, kao u mom slučaju udomljavanjem) dovodimo svoje dijete u nezavidnu situaciju, mislila sam na to da ga izlažemo utjecaju djeteta koje je došlo, a ne možemo unaprijed znati kako će se ono ponašati.

Teško je i zamisliti trogodišnjaka koji predvečer oblači jaknu u namjeri da izađe van prositi ili krasti, četverogodišnjaka koji udara i grize sve oko sebe, ili njihovog vršnjaka kako vrti guzom i viče na sav glas "pogledaj kako se dobro je*em".

 :Crying or Very sad:  

Moj sin želi brata ili sestru najviše od svega (zaista), a meni se čini da drugo dijete želim i više nego sam željela prvo, ali ću dobro razmisliti i raspitati o svom budućem drugom djetetu, prije nego pristanem na posvojenje.

Sve kroz što prolazim s udomljenom djevojčicom mi je jako dobra životna škola. Volontiranje u domu, također. Iskustvo koje stičem, neprocjenjivo je.

----------


## eva71

Mareena, imas pravo da mi je tesko procijeniti koliki i kakav ce biti utjecaj drugog posvojenog djeteta na moje, no smatram da je angazman kojim prihvacamo jedno djete, bilo posvojeno ili udomljeno, isti. U prvom mi se momentu cinilo vrlo odgovornim, "samo" udomiti dijete kad vec imas jedno. Ne poznam cijelu tvoju pricu, no pitam se kako ce jednog dana reagirati djeca, ako se tvoje udomljeno dijete vrati roditeljima ili bude posvojeno?

----------


## mareena

> Mareena, imas pravo da mi je tesko procijeniti koliki i kakav ce biti utjecaj drugog posvojenog djeteta na moje, no smatram da je angazman kojim prihvacamo jedno djete, bilo posvojeno ili udomljeno, isti. U prvom mi se momentu cinilo vrlo *odgovornim*, "samo" udomiti dijete kad vec imas jedno. Ne poznam cijelu tvoju pricu, no pitam se kako ce jednog dana reagirati djeca, *ako* se tvoje udomljeno dijete vrati roditeljima ili bude posvojeno?


Zar je udomiti dijete neodgovorno?

Mi Djevojčicu nismo udomili zato da bi zadovoljili svoje potrebe za roditeljstvom, niti da kuću napunimo djecom, nego zato da pomognemo bar jednom djetetu u ovoj zemlji, kad već ne možemo (nitko od nas) promijeniti sustav socijalne skrbi. 

Kako će djeca reagirati kad ona ode (nije *ako* nego *kada*)? Rastanak će nam svima teško pasti, to je sigurno. Ali svi smo (od prvog dana) svjesni činjenice da joj je naš dom samo odskočna daska za dalje. *Znamo* da radimo dobru stvar i to nam je dovoljno.

----------


## hele

trebam pomoć
http://obiteljskaprava.blog.hr

----------


## eva71

Ma divno mi je da ste udomili jedno dijete i ja sam vec razmisljala o toj mogucnosti,  no strah od rastanka je preveliki. Osim toga nismo uvijek zivjeli na istom mjestu, pa ta varijanta nije nikad ni dolazila u obzir.

Pitanje odgovornosti, koje mi se u zadnje vrijeme mota po glavi, ne tice se samo nase uloge u posvojenju ili udomljenju, nego prije svega naseg postojeceg djeteta. Mi smo se odlucili na posvojenje, i to na posvojenje starijeg djeteta i znamo da to nece biti lako. No nas sin, koliko god mu mi objasnjavali, mozda (sigurno) nije svjestan koje sve promijene sa sobom nosi dolazak brata ili sestre (iako se tome jako veseli). I sama kazes da ces si dobro razmisliti da li ces posvojiti jos jedno dijete.  

I uz veliku zelju da pruzimo svu nasu ljubav i paznju jos jednom djetetu, osjecam veliku odgovornost spram svom djetetu. Da smo sami, vjerojatno bi si postavljali manje pitanja o tome kakao cemo prozivjeti one teske situacije i momente. No s obzirom da cemo morati postaviti na noge i usreciti dva djeteta, odgovornost je automatski dupla. Vasa iskustva, pogotovo ona koja opisuju reakciju djece na dolazak novog brata ili sestre, su mi uistinu dragocijena.

----------


## eva71

Htjela sam vam reci da smo bili na prvom razgovoru sa socijalnom radnicom i psihologicom. Bili smo pozvani zajedno na razgovor i moram priznati da sam bila sva uzbudena. U glavi mi se vrtilo « sto ce nas pitati ? », « hoce li psihologica biti ljubazna ? », « sto kad joj kazemo da  vec imamo  jedno ? »…Moj muz je samo ponavljao « nemoj biti brzopleta (kao inace), molim  te razmisli prije nego odgovaras etc. «  - to me je naravno jako smirilo ! No nismo imali razloga za paniku. Obje su bile vrlo ljubazne i, iako mlade, vrlo profesionalne. Nismo se osjecali kao na ispitu, nego, dapace, mislim da smo bili zadovoljni konacno nekome sat i pol pricati koliko zelimo to drugo dijete. Bila je to i prilika ponovo formulirati nase misli i zelje koje se, medu nama, vec podrazumijevaju, ali jednom izgovorene postanu konkretnije.
Pitali su nas i zasto ne mozemo imati djece i od kad pokusavamo imati drugo dijete. Ja sam odgovorila « oduvijek, pilulu nisam uzimala vec 16 godina ». Na to me je moj muz izbezumljeno pogledao i dopunio « nemamo nista protiv kontracepcije, nije iz vjerskih razloga… » -  bojao se da psihologica moj (brzopleti) odgovor ne protumaci ko da smo zalupani pripadnici neke sekte…Krasni su ti razgori u dvoje, gdje se ima prilika jedan drugog dopuniti, ispraviti ili pojasniti. Za mjesec dana nas cekaju individualni dueli s istim osobama.

Kako se nasa priprema odvija u Francuskoj, gdje je vecina posvojenja iz inozemstva, puno su inzistirali na « boji » djeteta. Mi smo izlozili da cemo u prvu ruku pokusati posvojiti u Hrvatskoj ili Francuskoj, jer zelimo vece dijete i jer smatramo da kulturne i jezicne barijere samo otezavaju prilagodbu djeteta. Pet puta su nam ponovili da djeca za posvajanje u Francuskoj uglavnom nisu « bijela » djeca, nego arapska, mjesana, crna…dugo su inzistirali da im preciziramo nas stav. To mi je jako « raspigalo » (prijevod :razljutilo). Nismo  u nekom ducanu, osnovna definicija djeteta ne ovisi o njegovoj boji ili rasi. Sigurno, da ce bake i dede u prvi mah lakse akceptirati njima slicno dijete, no mi zivimo u velikom gradu i svejedno nam je. No bila nam je to prilika, sto su sigurno i htjeli, da ponovo preispitamo svoje stavove i da se pored intelektualnog stava « nema razlike medu rasama », jos jednom iskreno zapitamo da li smo spremni toliko voljeti i ljubiti jedno azijatsko ili crno dijete, kao i bijelo. Zelimo jedno zdravo dijete, to je cinjenica. I nakon tolike « politically incorrect » diskusije o porijeklu, usudili smo se formulirati nasu « politically incorrect » zelju, koju vjerojatno dijelimo  sa vecinom buducih roditelje, a to je da bi zeljeli lijepo i pametno dijete. Boja  nije vazna.

U svakom slucaju imamo  pozitivan stav prema razgovorima sa socijalnom radnicom i psihologicom. Potreba da argumentiramo nase stavove prilika je da formuliramo i preformuliramo nase misli ; koji put otkrijemo nesto novo sto nas same ili medusobno izenadi.

----------


## Vlvl

Drago mi je da je vaše iskustvo prvog razgovora uglavnom pozitivno. Želim da tako ostane sve do sretnog kraja.

----------


## eva71

Sutra idemo na put, jer u petak i ponedjeljak imamo nastavak razgovora sa psihologicom i socijalnom radnicom. Ovaj put odvojeno, svaki od nas u cetri oka. Vodimo i naseg sina, jer su rekle da ako razgovor u petak bude obecavajuci (OK), da bi i njega htjele vidjeti. Nadam se da nece nacrtati neke strasne crteze sa cudovistima i pokemonima.

Prosli sam tjedan spremala premalu djecju odjecu, ono za bebe spremila sam prijateljici, a onda sam pocela sortirati : "da sacuvam stvari od cetri godine?", "ma ne, sigurno cemo dobiti starije dijete", "da sacuvam samo novije stvari od prosle godine ?", "a ako dobijem curicu?", "ma nema problema dve drage prijateljice su toliko odusevljene nasom odlukom o posvajanju, da su odmah rekle da sve lijepe stvari cuvaju za moju curicu....". Valjda posvojeno dijete nece krivo shvatiti ako dobije i neke stvari od starijeg brata. I moj sin nosi neke stvari od bratica i ne smeta mu to ni najmanje. 

Potpuno sam skrenula sa teme. Malo sam uzbudena zbog razgovora, manje nego prvi put, no ipak. Veseli me da se nesto desava, pa makar samo razgovori i da smo nakon toga barem par centimetara blize cilju.

----------


## Zdenka2

Tako sam i ja čuvala razne vrste robica razvrstane u posebnim vrećicama. Sad to ide dalje. Moja B. je dobila dosta novih stvari, ali i lijepih stvari od mojih nećakinja i nema ništa protiv toga, dapače, neke od tih stvari su joj najdraže, jer ih je dobila od dragih sestričnica. 

Sretno na razgovoru!

----------


## Vlvl

Ni mog sineka ne smetaju stvari od starijeg bratića, dapače, to je ono što je prošlo strogu kontrolu prihvatljivosti od strane  8) muške osobe adekvatne dobi.
Želim vam ugodan i uspješan nastavak razgovora.

----------


## sanja74

Keti "nasljeđuje" robicu od par curki. I velika joj je fora što zna od koga je što dobila.

----------


## eva71

Bili smo na drugom, i trecem razgovoru.

Moram reci da sam ovaj put otisla na razgovor sa mnogo manje entuzijazma nego prvi put. Imala sam osjecaj da smo im sve ono najvaznije vec ispricali i da se sad samo ponavljam. Osim toga, dva put po dva razgovora dnevno od sat i pol, prvo s psihologicom, pa sa socijalnom radnicom mi je bilo dosta naporno. Nije da inace ne volim pricati, ali samo odgovarati na pitanja, bez ikakave interakcije i ne znajuci da li se sugovorniku svida ili ne svida ono sto govorimo dosta me zbunjivalo.
Prvi dan sam "odradila" cijelo djetinstvo, odnos s roditeljima, mladost i studije. Drugi dan je bio vise "kakav je odnos vasim muzem?", "kako se definirate kao mama?", "zasto zelite posvojiti (to svaki put pitaju)?" i onda opet "da li kineza, da li crnca? da li bi vi osjetili razliku itd.". Sta ja znam.

Ja sam zbilja osoba koja si postavlja pet hiljada pitanja svaki dan o svemu i svakomu. I mislim da sam previse izintelektualizirala odgovore. Mislim da sam trebala vise pokazati svoju odlucnost, nego sposobnost razmisljanja.
Jedini put kad sam bila uistinu kategoricna je kad je rekla da postoje djeca koja se ne samo tesko, nego i nikad ne uspiju uklopiti u obitelj. "To je", rekla sam "nemoguce. Makar trajalo i jako dugo ili bilo i jako tesko, ne prihvacam hipotezu da moje djete ne bude postalo dio nase obitelji. Sigurna sam da cemo se svi zavoljeti". Kakvo pitanje! pa zar oni misle da bi se usudila usvojiti dijete bez da se osjecam sigurna u svoje namjere i sposobnosti i prilagodbe i uloge roditelja. Znam da postoje i losa iskustva, ali zar ne trebamo, da bi uspijeli, prije svega vjerovati u to da cemo , usprkos svega, uspijeti.
MM je izgleda ipak bio jasniji u svojim izjavama i za njega su razgovori zavrseni. Vidjeli su i mog sina, nacrtao im je sliku nase kuce, rekao da hoce brata ili sestru bilo kojeg porijekla (nije nam bas puno ispricao, a znamo da ni on kod osoba koje ne poznaje nije jako pricljiv). A ja...moram na jos jedan razgovor. Malo se osjecam ko da sam pala na ispitu; Samo ja moram na "popravni". A onda opet, kazem si, mame su mozda u njihovim ocima vaznije, pa me moraju pitati vise stvari da bi bili sigurni. Razgovor je u petak. Putujem sama i osjecam se pomalo "ratoborno", mislim da cu na sva pitanja odgovoriti sa "JA HOCU DRUGO DIJETE".
(nastavak slijedi...)

----------


## Vlvl

Eva   :Love:   ponavljajući razgovori i pitanja i mene su prilično mučili, i taj nedostatak povratne informacijue. Ali prođe to sve. Držim fige za sljedeći put da bude brz gotovo i uspješno.

----------


## eva71

Hvala na ohrabrenju. Bas mi treba.

----------


## ina33

Sretno!

----------


## mareena

Eva, držim fige da ovaj razgovor bude uspješan. Sretno!

----------


## eva71

Zadnji (zadnji ?) razgovori sa psihologicom i socijalnom radnicom

Imam osjecaj da to vise nisu razgovori o podobnosti za posvajanje, nego psihoanaliza. Moze biti da sam sklona psihoanalizi, pa da su me sva pitanja, a i strahovi vezani uz moju zelju za posvojenjem odveli mnogo dalje od « znam da zelim posvojiti i nemam sumnje da cu biti dobar roditelj ». 
Svi znamo da izjava « Mogu posvojiti i voljeti kao vlastito bilo koje dijete » nije istinito. Cast iznimkama. Prva granica koju imamo je uglavnom bolesno ili hendikepirano dijete. Nakon toga dolazi  « boja » dijeteta, sto kod mene nije neki objektivan kriterij. A onda ??? Lijepo dijete ? Da naravno uvijek se okrenemo za « slatkom i lijepom djecom », ali mozda nam priraste srcu bas « onaj najmanji s ocalama koji trci za drugom djecom ». Nema subjektivnijeg od toga sto je lijepo dijete, niti je to kriterij po kojem ce uspijeti ili ne posvojenje. Pametno dijete ?? Da sigurno, « dijete s potencijalom » rekli bi jedni, « nadareno », drugi. No dijete nije covjek.. Tek je poceo uciti i ne treba postati dobar matematicar ili pianist….da postane nase dijete. Sto ga zelimo nauciti su vrijednosti koje smatramo bitnima. Smatram se dosta otvorenom osobom, manje vise tolerantnom,  no nisam mogla odgovoriti « Da, nema problema, mislim da mogu postati majka bilo kojeg djeteta »….mislim da dijete treba imati « ono nesto » po cemu cu ga prepoznati kao svoje. Jednu iskricu u pogledu, smjesak, mozda i ljutitost ili otpor, stav, pokret…kako definirati « to nesto » sto je potpuno subjektivno, sto spada u domenu moje vlastite fantazije i mitologije (ne mogu reci iscekivanja, jer nije konkretno definirano).
Kako biti sigurna da cemo se kod prvog susreta « prepoznati kao obitelj » ? Sve sam svoje strahove skoncentrirala na tak prvi susret, a znam da se cak i sa svojim bioloskim sinom osjecam puno vise mama tek sad nakon sedam godina kad smo toliko toga prosli i kad imamo toliko toga zajednickog, vise nego u momentu kad se rodio.
MM me slusa kao vanzemaljca i nije mu jasno zasto se uopce opterecujem time prije nego sto smo i dobili papir o podobnosti i poslali molbe. Mozda ima pravo.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## eva71

Koliki novi postovi, nove poruke i novi posvojetilji (svima dobrodoslica!) otkad sam zadnji put pisala o nasem postupku posvojenja. Ipak vrijeme brzo prolazi. Pa ce, nadam se i cekanje tako brze proci.

Mi smo obradu zavrsili, papir dobili, na vecinu pitanja dobili odgovore, a ona pitanja i nedoumice na koja odgovor ne postoji stavili smo na pauziranje i krecemo dalje.

 U meduvremenu smo se preselili, ponovo organizirali, a kako nijedna od velikih promijena u nasem zivotu nije ni umanjila ni izbrisala nasu zelju za drugim djetetom, mislim da sad puno mirnije i odlucnije pristupamo ovom, "cekajucem", djelu posvojenja. 

Prvih desetak pisama poslali smo prije dva tjedna i kako nisam ni ocekivala pismene odgovore, veoma me obradovala mala plava kuverta jednog CZSS-a, u kojem doduse javljaju da djece nemaju, ali na vrlo ljubazan nacin s imenima osoba i telefonskim brojem na koji se mogu obratiti. Na forumu se zna procitati i dosta losih iskustava, pa sam evo zasad vise nego optimisticki raspolozena. Idem odmah otposlati sljedecih dvadeset kuverti koje spremno cekaju na rubu stola....

----------


## Rebbeca

Sretno... :Heart:

----------


## ivanas

Sretno, i ne dajte se obeshrabriti

----------


## eva71

Hvala Rebecca i Ivanas.
Svakim se danom sve vise divim Rodama koje rade, mozda vec i imaju djecu (o muzevima da ne govorimo) i koje su stigle sve te molbe napisati, poslati i ponazivati. Ponekad mi se to cini kao puno radno vrijeme. Na listi su mi npr. cetri centra za nazvati, a trebam pet sati da nekoga dobijem jer jedne treba zvati prije pola deset, druge za pola sata, trece nakon sjednice, cetvrte nakon godisnjeg, za pet minuta, i tako svakih pola sata idem s listom ispocetka i vec mi se desilo da, usprkos tabele, dva put nazovem isti centar ...Oh da to sam ponovo ja... :Embarassed:

----------


## Rebbeca

O to mi je sve poznato, raspon pauzi im je valjda od 9 do 13, pa ti sad pogodi baš u pravo vrijeme...
A što možemo, isplatit će nam se jednom!!!

----------


## ivanas

Nemoj samo nazivati četiri nego sve redom, ja kad taj centar ne dobijem onda nastavljam zvati druge, ima ih hvala Bogu na ppisu 80 pa onda taj koji nisam uspila zovem drugi dan.

----------


## eva71

Hvala Vam na savjetima. Nisam bas neka brza brzina; nisam sve kuverte poslala odjednom.... pa kad jedna grupa stigne, zovem, a u meduvremenu saljem drugi paket...ipak ih je osamdesetak. A onda, za par mjseci,kad ponovo zovem, mogu sve po redu, imas pravo, pa dok ne pocnem zvucati kao pokvarena ploca.

----------


## ivanas

Mi smo odmah isprintali i poslali svih 80, ja sam ih drzala spremne jos i prije nego je obrada zavrsila, i kad su nam dali zeleno svjelo odmah poslala sutradan, a odgovore od nekih centara nisam biti dobila i sumnjam da ikad i hocu, sve skupa ih je odgovorilo nekih 40tak. 

U ovom procesu je uključeno puno čekanja, i čovjek treba napraviti sve što je u njegovoj moci da to bar donekle ubrza. Meni je uvijek bilo u glavi a što ako se pojavi neko djete u nekom centru i ja saznam a nisu jos dobili molbu.

----------


## eva71

Vec mi se nakupilo plavih kuverti u sanducicu. Nazalost s negativnim  odgovorima. Ugodnije produ razgovori uzivo - znam da je informacija momentalna, a ne mozda vec zastarijela. Danas sam dobila poruku preporucenog pisma koje je stiglo dok me nije bilo. S povratnicom. Odjurila sam na postu. Bez legitimacije. Pa sam drugi put odjurila na postu. Bila sam uzbudena, jer to je prva plava kuverta koja je stigla preporuceno. No, nista. Samo recenica da su nas uvrstili u listu, ako bude djece. Nisam ni mislila da bi tako brzo mogla dobiti poziv, a da jos nisam ni sve centre ponazivala, ali sam ipak bila razocarana... ipak je to bilo preporuceno.
No, nema veze. Nase drugo dijete vec malo ulazi u nase zivote i postaje konkretnije tijekom ovog cekanja. Najvise pitanja postavlja moj sin. On uglavnom u svemu vidi dobru stranu : zeli brata, ali zna da moze biti i sestra, pa "dobro" kaze "onda ste vi dve zenske, a ja i tata dva muska" (kao 2:2), "ali ako bude brat onda mozemo skupa raditi gluposti" (da  ne kazem da i cure nisu lose u tome, iz iskustva). Kad vjezba klavir pita "a bude li i on/ona svirala klavir?" ("ne znam, mozda nesto drugo, mozda pjeva, a mozda samo voli nogomet, svi smo razliciti"). Dok smo se vozili u vlaku u spavacim kolima, kazem ja "kako bi nam tek bilo s bratom ili sestrom?". "Pa ima tri kreveta, ili bi spavao/la s tobom". "Ali tebi bi bilo sigurno zao da ti spavas sam, a sestra/brat sa mnom? (pitam ja i pripremam teren za teske situacije ljubomore). "Ma ne bi, normalno je da manji spavaju s mamom!". Eto toliko o teoriji bratstva, u stvarnosti ce sigurno neke stvari biti manje romanticne, ali pocetak je dobar.

----------


## ina33

Eva, i dalje te pratim i želim sreću

----------


## Rebbeca

Eva, točno tako i moj sin ispituje i komentira u vezi (budućeg, nadam se...) brata ili seke. Isto je pun razumijevanja, strpljenja, planova... samo se pitam hoće li to baš biti tako... ipak je već skoro 10 god. jedinac ( a nije ni to lako biti :Grin:  ). 
Potpuno, ali potpuno te razumijem u vezi preporučenih pisma, ruke su mi drhtale kad sam otvarala, ali na kraju samo "trenutno nemamo djece za posvajanje" :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Zdenka2

Budite uporni, zovite i tražite, stvarajte osobne kontakte. Sretno!

----------


## eva71

Hvala vam na podrzci.

Tolike plave kuverte.... nisam ni zamisljala da se na toliko razlicitih stilskih i jezicnih nacina moze reci "nemamo djece za vas".

----------


## Zdenka2

Ne treba emocionalno doživljavati te koverte - to je samo znak administrativne pristojnosti; odgovora na vaš upit. Obavijest o tome da neki centar ima dijete za vas neće doći u koverti.

----------


## eva71

I dalje skupljamo kuverte i cekamo....... :Cekam:  Pokusavamo ne misliti na onu djecu koju su nam spomenuli u razgovoru, ali za koju nismo u uzem izboru....ali koja ipak ponekad zalutaju u nase misli ili snove.

Nije da smo nestrpljivi (za to smo prerealni), u svako vrijeme smo spremni za dijete, ali Rebecca razumije da nije idealno da posvojimo kad nam sin vec krene na fakultet (ako krene)... :Rolling Eyes: 

Za danas samo evo kratko da ne skliznem u neku patetiku.

----------


## ivanas

Prije koliko ste prošli obradu i poslali molbe eva 71?

----------


## eva71

Obradu smo poceli prije vise od dve godine (nije u Hrvatskoj). Dobili smo "dozvolu" u rujnu, a onda smo se preselili, pa nam je trebalo neko vrijeme dok se opet organiziramo - ne osjecas se bas spreman za drugu dijete, dok preskaces preko kutija i ne znas u kojem ducanu sto kupiti....Vec par mjeseci je proslo da sam poslala pisma i pocela telefonski maraton.....

----------


## ivanas

Znači službeno je od završetka obrade prošlo "samo par mjeseci, znam da je nama čekalicama ar mjeseci kao vječnost, ali eto treba vremena da nas u nekim centrima uspiju zapamtiti nakon ne znam koliko poziva, pa da nas se netko sjeti, ali tko jako želi uspije. 

Baš sam ovih dana čula za jedno posvojenje drugog djeteta, da te malo ohrabrim.

----------


## eva71

:Heart: Hvala Ivanas.

----------


## Rebbeca

Eva71, ne mogu ti poslati pp, pun ti je inbox

----------


## eva71

OK, evo pospremila sam malo svoje pp.

----------


## sandraks

draga eva71, želim vam puno sreće i strpljenja...dijete će doći..zapravo već je na putu prema vama....baš kao i naše drugo dijete koje želimo posvojiti...evo, i mi smo prošli obradu po drugi put - naravno, riješavali smo druge testove i razgovarali s novom postavom tima za posvajanje jer smo u preselili pa smo promijenili i centar, of kors...
i eto, ja danas krenula zvat jer odgovore na molbe ne obećavaju puno, zapravo nikad nisam ni čula da bi netko dobio poziv na razgovor u koverti...zvati, zvati i samo zvati je jedina opcija!
 i tako, zovem ja danas i kad sam ispričala tko sam i koga trebam i zakaj zovem dobim onu poznatu: " aha, a vi već IMATE dijete!? znate, ima puno parova koji tek čekaju prvo dijete..." 
u tom času dignu mi se sve dlake ( i one koje nemam !!) pa kažem: ma da, znate, tak vam je to s nama koji moramo objašnjavat zašto uopće želimo drugo dijete kad već imamo jedno, i zašto moje dijete treba razlog zbog čega želi imati brata ili seku - da mogu rodit nitko ne bi pitao zakaj želim drugo, treće ili peto dijete ovako obična želja nije dovoljna, treba i razlog navesti...
aaaaahhhhhh....
no, fala bogeku na vama curkama koje ste tu torturu uspješno prošle i proširile svoju obitelj pa ste nas ostale pripremile na ljigice koje nas čekaju po drugi put....no, to je moj put, grabim kolko mogu prema naprijed i nadam se ponovnom veselju i sreći koja nas čeka!
svima želim puno sreće i uspjeha!

----------


## eva71

Hvala na poruci Sandraks.

Poznato mi je to "gospodo, prednost imaju parovi bez djece!". Mozda bi ih trebalo pitati zasto? Ali znas, iako zelja za drugim, trecim ili petim djetetom nije nimalo manja nego kad nemas djece, ipak je odgovor "imate barem jedno" neosporiva istina i mozda su takvi odgovori samo potaknuti demokraticnim pristupom "podijele" djece - ni oni ne mogu ostati hladni kad dnevno dobivaju bezbroj desperatnih poziva u potrazi za djecom. 

To je ono ljudski razumljivo :Yes: .
Sto mi se cini nerazumljivo, pogotovo kad naglasim da zelimo starije dijete, je da nas mogu smatrati manje podobnima/"zasluznima" JER imamo dijete... :Evil or Very Mad: 

A ono najgore mi se cini kad se ljudi trebaju izjasnjavati zasto zele imati djecu. (grozno mi je i kad gnjave zene koje ne zele djecu, zasto nece). Pa zasto zele dvoje? Pa zasto posvojiti, a ne probati roditi ? Pa zasto ne bas sva medicinska dostignuca probati? Pa zasto vece dijete? Pa zasto bas sad? Pa zasto ne u Africi?

Na mnoga od tih pitanja svatko nosi svoj odgovor u sebi, na neka pitanja odgovora i nema, a zelja za djetetom sva ova pitanja cini bezpredmetnim i govori sama za sebe.




> to je moj put, grabim kolko mogu prema naprijed i nadam se ponovnom veselju i sreći koja nas čeka!


I samo dalje tako Sandraks i ne obaziri se. To je samo mali dio puta, prije nego sto ga nastavis drzeci svoju djecu za ruku....
zelim da Ti se to sto prije ostvari
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ina33

*Sandraks*, u mislima sam uz tebe i želim ti puno sreće i bracu ili seku tvome dragulju!

*Eva71*, kako si to krasno rekla, baš ti hvala na tome (i ja sam od onih koji su bili pitani, zašto ovo, a ne ono itd.).!

----------


## XENA

eva71 pratim tvoju priču i priče svih predivnih žena na ovoj temi, pročitala sam postove u jedom dahu u želji da ću stiči do happy enda, i ako on još nije zapisan znam da će biti  :Heart: 
Želim vam svima puno sreće, da vam vaša djeca što prije stignu kući vi ste dokaz kako je ženino i majčino srce veliko  :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Eva71, slažem se s tobom. Sama sam mnogo puta čula ovo o čemu govorite. Nekoliko puta se dogodilo da je odluka o tome da mi nismo izabrani bila obrazložena time što već imamo jedno dijete. To je teško čuti, ali s razlogom je tako. Parova koji traže dijete ima puno i istina je da oni koji imaju jedno dijete nisu u istoj emotivnoj ni bilo kojoj drugoj situaciji kao oni koji uopće nisu roditelji. Ta činjenica nas, naravno, ne diskvalificira, ali malo razumijevanja s naše strane pomaže svima. 

Dobro je na početku borbe za drugo dijete shvatiti nekoliko stvarI:
- Ta borba je teža i treba pokazati više motivacije. Tome služe pitanja iz Centara. Teško je provući svoju intimnu želju za roditeljstvom kroz administraciju i objašnjavati svoje osjećaje i želje stranoj osobi. Ali, to je tako, to je naš put i tu smo svi jednaki, bez obzira čekamo li prvo ili drugo dijete. Mi koji čekamo/čekali smo drugo, moramo pokazati više motivacije i izdržljivosti.
- Zakon nam daje pravo da damo molbu za drugo/treće... dijete i to nam pravo nitko ne može uskratiti. Druga je stvar odluka tima za koga će se odlučiti, no mi smo u startu svi jednakopravni u borbi za dijete.

U mom osobnom slučaju, na pitanja o tome kako bih se ja osjećala da nemam dijete, a da netko drugi dobije dvoje... odgovarala sam najjasnijim činjenicama: Ja želim dijete. Moja želja za drugim djetetom nije manja od želje za prvim. Želim biti mama veće i potpunije obitelji. Zakon mi daje pravo da dam molbu i da se borim za ostvarenje te svoje želje i ta molba otvara put djeteta prema meni. Ako se neki tim odluči da smo MM i ja najbolji i najpogodniji roditelji za neko određeno dijete, onda mi nikome ne stojimo na putu i nikome ne oduzimamo dijete. Ako se pokaže da smo mi najprikladniji, onda je to naše dijete. Tako je i bilo. Na moje pitanje kako to da su se između tri para, od kojih dva nisu imala nijedno dijete, odlučili za nas, s djetetom, dobila sam odgovor: Vi ste pokazali najviše motivacije i ustrajnosti. 

Eto, toliko od mene, svima želim još dječice.  :Smile:

----------


## eva71

PS.
Jos samo da dodam nesto na temu pravdanja... a tice se objasniti centru da ne zelimo posvojiti bolesno ili mentalno osteceno dijete. Kakvi su nam argumenti da pokazemo nasu zelju za drugim djetetom, a ne zelimo, evo, konkretno dijete koje ceka roditelje.....?. Mislim da su se mnogi nasli u toj moralnoj dilemi. No dobar potencijalni posvojitelj treba biti odgovorna osoba koja zna koje su mu zelje i koje su mu granice, te su granice naravno razlicite i pomicne - kod nas su to starost djeteta koja iz dana u dan raste, kod nekog ce to biti spol, no i kod onih posvojitelja kod kojih su granice vrlo precizno definirane, one nikako nisu izraz manje zelje za djetetom, nego njegovih objektivnih mogucnosti i ocekivanja, koja se nikako ne smiju zanemariti, jer su, po mom misljenju jedan od kljuceva za uspjesno posvojenje. 

Uloga socijalnih radnica je omoguciti najbolje za dijete (to stalno od njih i ocekujemo), zato i traze roditelje za djecu koja uvijek ne odgovaraju nasoj molbi... neki ce se povesti srcem, neki razumom, neki imati losu savjest... ali cinjenica je da posvojitelj nije dobrotvorna organizacija, posvojiteljev glavni motiv je uglavnom egoistican - osnivanje ili prosirenje vlastite obitelji - i zato se ne mogu identificirati sa "posvojiteljem = plemenitom osobom". (a sad Vi koje mislite drugacije nabacajte kamenje... :Rolling Eyes: )

Bez djece ili s djetetom sve nas s vremena na vrijeme uhvati neko malodusje i obeshrabrimo se na ovom dugom administrativnom putu do djeteta, no bez obzira na to, mislim da je vazno da se drzimo nasih osobnih utvrdenih granica, zelja i mogucnosti, bez obzira na statistike i bez obzira na losu savjest. Koji put treba vise truda, koji put dulje traje... no hvala curama koje su uspjele i uz cije nam se price ipak i posvojenje u Hrvatskoj na trenutak cini moguce. :Heart:

----------


## eva71

Draga Zdenka, kao i mnoge cure s foruma ti si pravi model motiviranosti i ustrajnosti....Koji put si samo mislim steta te silne energije... vec bi podigli generaciju djece  u meduvremenu....no to je nas put do djeteta, nema drugog :No-no: .

A kad se zbilja nemam sa cime tjesiti, onda ono "teski trenuci najvise formiraju vasu licnost i od vas cine boljeg covjeka". To nije optimalno, ali pomaze. 5 minuta.

----------


## Zdenka2

> Koji put si samo mislim steta te silne energije... vec bi podigli generaciju djece u meduvremenu....no to je nas put do djeteta, nema drugog.


Zato ne treba prestati živjeti dok se čeka dijete - u mom slučaju energija nije bila izgubljena - bila je pretočena u knjige. Jedino što mi je žao zbog tog čekanja je da neću biti tako dugo sa svojom djecom kao neki mladi roditelji. Ali, svatko ima svoj život.

Posvojiti neko dijete s problemima ili ne? Mislim da se odgovor na to pitanje daje onda kad se radi o konkretnom djetetu. Puno puta se načelni stav promijeni, kad se upozna dijete, jer ne posvajamo problem ni bolest nego dijete.

----------


## sandra14

Mi smo posvojili obje bez zvanja, jer ja nisam od osoba koje se snalaze u objašnjavanju sebe telefonom...
Čak su sad rekli (i pokazali) da imaju SVE naše molbe za drugo dijete, hrpu od 24 papira...

----------


## Gost

Samo hrabo !!

----------


## sandraks

eva71 i zdenkić, i ina33 i druge drage curke, hvala Bogu da ste tu... i da, slažem se s vama da treba razumijeti i soc.radnike kad kažu da ima i oni parova koji tek čekaju svoje prvo dijete i da se osjećaji tih ljudi ( da,da jako se dobro sjećam tog perioda) ne mogu uspoređivati ili mjeriti s onim parovima koji žele posvojiti drugo i/li treće dijete...slažem se s vama, ali isto tak mislim da je u redu imati svoje mjesto pod suncem na putu do svojeg drugog i svakog sljedećeg djeteta jer imam na to pravo, želim imati dvoje djece, osjećam da mojem djetetu treba seka ili brat, želim da moja djeca imaju jedno drugo u ljubavi i prijateljstvu, u toj posebnoj bratsko-sestrinskoj ljubavi i osloncu i kad tako razmišljam i zamišljam svoju obitelj onda ne mislim na one parove koji strpljivo čekaju svoje prvo dijete jer to jednostavno tako ne funkcionira...razmišljam hoću li se moći dati i svojem drugom djetetu koliko se dajem svome sinu i kako će na primjer, biti divno grliti dvoje djece odjednom ili promatrati ih noću kad spavaju i izgledaju gotovo nestvarni i kad znaš da je vrijedilo toliko dugo čekati...eto, o  tom ja mislim i to me fura...
sandra 14, tebi draga svaka čast, to da uopće nisi zvala nego si bila pozvana je skoro pa nevjerojatno! lijepo je znati da ima i takvih slučajeva...gledala sam slikice i čestitam ti na tvojim curama! hm...i mi bi rado jednu :Smile: 
svima želim puno sreće i uspjeha!

----------


## ina33

> Zato ne treba prestati živjeti dok se čeka dijete


Super rečeno i primjenjivo ne samo na posvojenje.

----------


## eva71

> želim imati dvoje djece, osjećam da mojem djetetu treba seka ili brat, želim da moja djeca imaju jedno drugo u ljubavi i prijateljstvu, u toj posebnoj bratsko-sestrinskoj ljubavi i osloncu i kad tako razmišljam i zamišljam svoju obitelj onda ne mislim na one parove koji strpljivo čekaju svoje prvo dijete jer to jednostavno tako ne funkcionira...


Ne, ne funkcionira. Nema sanse da mislimo da prvo na red trebaju doci svi posvojitelji bez djece, a onda oni drugi, tj mi....ali tim vise cijenim atmosferu ovog foruma u kojem se svacija zelja podjednako postuje i vrednuje, a isto se tako postuje i odluka centra ili igre sudbine da dijete dobije bas one roditelje koje dobije i da je to tako najbolje....

A do tada, i nakon toga, treba zivjeti svoj zivot bez obzira sto donese (ili ne donese).

Posebno zelim ohrabriti cekalice bez djece :Heart: , a za cekalice s djecom znam da su svakim novim danom cekanja svjesne da je imati "barem" jedno dijete najnevjerojatnija stvar na svijetu koja nam se desila....

----------


## Vlvl

> Jos samo da dodam nesto na temu pravdanja... a tice se objasniti centru da ne zelimo posvojiti bolesno ili mentalno osteceno dijete. (...) No dobar potencijalni posvojitelj treba biti odgovorna osoba koja zna koje su mu zelje i koje su mu granice, te su granice naravno razlicite i pomicne (...) one nikako nisu izraz manje zelje za djetetom, nego njegovih objektivnih mogucnosti i ocekivanja, koja se nikako ne smiju zanemariti, jer su, po mom misljenju jedan od kljuceva za uspjesno posvojenje.


Ovo potpisujem. I dodajem da čak i kad smo svjesni svojih granica, ili mislimo da smo ih svjesni, ne smatramo da nas to osigurava od nesporazuma, nepredviđenih situacija, izazova o kojima nismo mogli ni razmišljati. Ja mislim da je to što smo postavili granice znak da smo zaista spremni prihvatiti ostale brojne nepredviđene poteškoće i nositi se s njima, da smo spremni prihvatiti dijete takvo kakvo je kad dođe. Granice nisu iskaz naše želje da dobijemo dijete prema zamišljenoj slici (znam da neki tako tumače) nego da se čiste savijesti možemo posvetiti djetetu koje će ući u naš život.
A ako već postoji dijete u obitelji, ograničenja postavljamo i vodeći računa o njegovoj dobrobiti.




> Uloga socijalnih radnica je omoguciti najbolje za dijete (to stalno od njih i ocekujemo),


Da, i posve sam sigurna da je za neku djecu najbolje da uđu u obitelj u kojoj neće biti jedinci. Nadam se iskreno da je većina socijalnih radnika spremna promatrati stvari na taj način, a ne kako smanjiti listu onih koji nemaju još ni jedno dijete.

----------


## eva71

> posve sam sigurna da je za neku djecu najbolje da uđu u obitelj u kojoj neće biti jedinci. Nadam se iskreno da je većina socijalnih radnika spremna promatrati stvari na taj način, a ne kako smanjiti listu onih koji nemaju još ni jedno dijete.


Iz Tvojih usta u Bozje usi.....

----------


## eva71

Nisu samo socijalne radnice nasi sugovornici u cekanju. Kad nama bliske osobe komentiraju "ja bih isto posvojio da nemam djece" osjecamo da nas razumiju, ali kad dodaju "ali vi vec imate jedno, sto vas toliko tjera posvajati?" odmah se spustim na zemlju. 
Sto, sto nas to tjera? "Kaj nam to treba" - rekli bi jedni, "sto vuci vraga za rep, kad vec imamo jedno lijepo pametno dijete?" rekli bi drugi. 

Jer bas jako, jako zelimo dijete, jer smo se zainatili i zelimo sami odlucivati o svojoj sudbini, na svoj nacin obracunati s neplodnoscu, jer mislimo da smo bas mi ti dosta dobri roditelji za jedno dijete, jer nasa obitelj nije potpuna ....ne znam, mozda i zato jer u zivotu treba koji put zanemariti rizike i prebroditi vlastite strahove kako bi mogli napred.....

----------


## ivanas

Samo se ne daj obeshrabriti, svi koji su siln željeli dijete i bili otvoreni prema svim opcijama su i uspjeli, kad svu našu energiju i misli usmjerimo u jednom pravcu, ta sila može i planine pomicati.  :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Možda i nije loše da ljudi iz okoline postavljaju ta pitanja - ponekad nas to umara, ali zapravo kroz to sami u sebi testiramo svoju motivaciju. Dobronamjerne osobe iz moje okoline također su postavljale ta pitanja kad se radilo o drugom djetetu, iz zabrinutosti zbog toga što to jest zahtjevno.

----------


## eva71

Dok ja tu teoretiziram....

...ima i konkretno dijete, a kad smo u razgovoru vec dosli do osobina djeteta i osobne price djeteta, papiri ne stimaju....ups 

Sad sam  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad: 

E draga Ivanas i planine je lakse okrenuti, nego administraciju...

----------


## a.k.

> Toliki roditelji bez djece cekaju na dijete, da su nam sanse smanjene. To sto hocemo vece dijete, isto nije garancija da cemo uspijeti.


Ovo je mozda nevezano za temu, ali imam jedno pitanje koje me muci. Mozda je naivno, ali ipak cu ga postaviti. 
Ako toliki roditelji cekaju na posvojenje djeteta zasto onda ima toliko djece u domovima i zasto na televiziji gledamo one scene u kojima djeca mole da im se pomogne i slicno?

----------


## čokolada

Zato što u domovima žive (i) mnoga djeca koja nemaju uvjete za posvojenje (privremeno su oduzeta roditeljima dok se ovi ne snađu sa stanom ili poslom, "privremeno" su oduzeta roditeljima jer ovi za njih ne brinu godinama, roditelji ne pristaju na posvojenje jer misle da će "jednom" doći druga vremena, neki centri za socijalnu skrb i njihovi suradnici sudovi ne rade svoj posao kako treba, tj. ne provode zakon, daju se beskonačni krediti biološkim roditeljima dok se čeka njihov "popravak"....)

----------


## eva71

S pauzom od skoro dve godine, ponovo sam pocela pisati na ovom forumu pocetkom godine, od tada je proslo curke ravno 9 mjeseci! Nakon 9 mjeseci pisanja molbi, nazivanja, nadanja... putevi su nam se, konacno, spojili

Od prekjucer, ne spavamo od uzbudenja, jer smo otkad su nam pokazali njenu sliku i ispricali pricu kao katapultirani na neki drugi planet (negdje blizu sedmog neba). Stvarnost je potpuno nadmasila nasa nadanja. Potpuno smo sigurni da je to nasa kcer. Bez da smo ju upoznali, stvari nam se cine sasvim izvjesne. Cak i ja koja sve analiziram i preispitujem sto puta, nemam nikakvu sumnju, nikakvu nedoumicu da je to djevojcica koju sam cekala.

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Klap: 
sva sam se naježila!!! čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mamma san

Čestitam i isčekujem nastavak!!  :Smile:

----------


## Zdenka2

Prekrasno!

----------


## eva71

Ovdje djelimo iskustva u raznim momentima posvajanja, no molim, nema cestitanja dok nije gotovo. Tak je dugo trajalo, da vise vjerujem dok nije sigurno, sigurno sve zakljuceno....

----------


## @n@

Pratim i držim fige!!

----------


## čokolada

:Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Heart: 
Evo, ja se onda unaprijed radujem!

----------


## Shanti

> Tak je dugo trajalo, da ne vjerujem dok nije sigurno, sigurno sve zakljuceno....


U ovom te posve razumijem...  :Love: 

Do tada, presretna sam što ste se pronašli, što su vam se putevi spojili!  :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

Evo, i ja sam sretna, i nadam se sretnom završetku :Heart:

----------


## ivanas

I ja se nadam sretnom završetku, nadam se što skorijem.

----------


## valiant

držim fige da jedna mala seka što prije dođe u vašu obitelj!  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Sretno  :Heart: !!!!

----------


## ArI MaLi

da naravno!! oprosti! točno znam taj osjećaj

pusa i sretno  :Heart:

----------


## sandraks

eva71, draga....ma divno!! neću ti još čestitati, ali suze  idu......curica....vaša curica....nek vam bude sretno i veselo!
i mi priželjkujemo ovakvu priču  :Smile:  
puno pusa

----------


## Zorica

Sretno!  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## eva71

E pa, sto se tice iskustva, ovo je vrijeme kad pocinju nesanice, neobuzdani napadaji srece i nestrpljenja, zaboravljanje najosnovnijih stvari svakodnevnog zivota... sve sto smo na forumu citali i zato samo mogu preporuciti :
da predvidite mjesecni pokaz, jer je ovo opasno vrijeme (ako ne za vas, sigurno za karoseriju auta)
da predvidite zamrznutu hranu, jer cete zaboraviti i obicni recept juhe i pecenih jaja
da predvidite koje popodne za nadoknaditi neprospavane noci, iako inace nikada ne spavate popodne
da ipak kazete roditeljima, iako najradije zelite sve zadrzati za sebe
da ipak zadrzite za sebe, iako na ulici zelite poljubiti bilo kojeg stranca i sve mu ispricati.....

----------


## sirius

> E pa, sto se tice iskustva, ovo je vrijeme kad pocinju nesanice, neobuzdani napadaji srece i nestrpljenja, zaboravljanje najosnovnijih stvari svakodnevnog zivota... sve sto smo na forumu citali i zato samo mogu preporuciti :
> da predvidite mjesecni pokaz, jer je ovo opasno vrijeme (ako ne za vas, sigurno za karoseriju auta)
> da predvidite zamrznutu hranu, jer cete zaboraviti i obicni recept juhe i pecenih jaja
> da predvidite koje popodne za nadoknaditi neprospavane noci, iako inace nikada ne spavate popodne
> da ipak kazete roditeljima, iako najradije zelite sve zadrzati za sebe
> da ipak zadrzite za sebe, iako na ulici zelite poljubiti bilo kojeg stranca i sve mu ispricati.....


Jako lijepo.  :Smile: 
Sretno. :Heart:

----------


## sandraks

draga eva, sve kaj si napisala - proživljeno je....prije skoro dvije godine i upravo još jednom - sad. draga, grlim te i veselim se s vama! divno!

----------


## eva71

Hvala cure na vasim porukama. 

Jos dva dana (ne)spavanja do susreta....

----------


## Shanti

Eva, susret je sutra?

Držim fige, svom snagom, da taj tako važan susret prođe najbolje moguće! I javi, barem nešto... 

U mislima uz vas  :Heart:

----------


## eva71

Hrabro sam se drzala zadnjih dana, no jucer popodne, dan prije susreta sam se ipak sva raspametila od uzbudenja....hvala bogu da je susret bio planiran vec danas ujutro...do popodne bi sigurno bila potpuno izbezumljena.
To je to.
Najljepsa curica na svijetu, za stolom za doruckom, koja nas malo ukoceno, malo prestraseno i sramezljivo, onako ispod oka i s laganim smjeskom prvi put ugledala. U tom smo pogledu ponovo postali roditelji.

....(ove tockice cu vam malo pomalo popuniti, sad sam jos van sebe)

Kad nam je pokazala sliku svoje grupe u vrticu i pitala koje nam je dijete najljepse, nismo se morali pretvarati da nam je ona najljepsa. Da su nam pokazali slike cijelog vrtica i sve djece u cijelome gradu, nasa nam je curica najljepsa i najpametnija.

----------


## ina33

Baš mi je drago  :Heart: !

----------


## ivanas

Baš sam sretna zbog vašeg prekrasnog prvog susreta, točno znam koji je to pogled, kad u tim okicama vidiš tu malu dušu koju si osjećao i puno prije nego si je napokon ugledao.  :Heart:

----------


## sandraks

Eva, drago mi je da je sve prošlo tako dobro! Veselim se tvojoj sreći! javi se opet čim buš mogla!

----------


## Shanti

Znači, ljubav na prvi pogled...  :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Eva, prekrasne vijesti! Čestitam! Veselim se popunjavanju točkica. :Heart:

----------


## eva71

Hvala curke.

Isuse Boze, pa ja vec zvucim kao oni roditelji "moje je dijete naj naj naj...." :Rolling Eyes:  
No to tako valjda treba biti, jednostavno smo preplavljeni osjecajima i naprosto smo se zaljubili u nasu djevojcicu.  Znam, znam da smo svi sad u onoj nerealnoj fazi izmedu snova i stvarnosti i da cemo se i mi uskoro prepirati oko odlaska u krevet, raspravljati kad je dosta televizije i uzrujavati kad nece pisati zadace. I tome se vec unaprijed veselimo.

Za cekalice:
Prosle su tri godine otkad smo prvi put usetali u administraciju za posvajanje. Drzali smo se ruke, nasmjeseni, naivni, sigurni u nasu odluku, samouvjereni, puni ljubavi i optimizma. "Mi zelimo drugo dijete". Nasa se odluka nije promijenila i ni tada nismo bili nepromisljeni, no ovo vrijeme cekanja koje se uvijek cini bez kraja uistinu nije nepotrebno, ni suvisno. To sto smo sad s toliko sigurnoscu prihvatili nasu kcer je jer smo imali vremena presipitati nasu zelje i nase granice, znamo stvari koje su vazne i one koje to nisu, u svakom danu cekanja mi smo malo vise sazrijevali, u spomenu svakog konkretnog djeteta imali smo vremena zamisliti razne situacije roditeljstva i pomalo promijeniti neka nasa razmisljanja. Mislim da smo kroz cekanje postali bolji roditelji. 

Zelim svakoj cekalici ispunjenje zelje kad za to dode vrijeme.  :Heart: (sto prije)

----------


## Zdenka2

> Nasa se odluka nije promijenila i ni tada nismo bili nepromisljeni, no ovo vrijeme cekanja koje se uvijek cini bez kraja uistinu nije nepotrebno, ni suvisno. To sto smo sad s toliko sigurnoscu prihvatili nasu kcer je jer smo imali vremena presipitati nasu zelje i nase granice, znamo stvari koje su vazne i one koje to nisu, u svakom danu cekanja mi smo malo vise sazrijevali, u spomenu svakog konkretnog djeteta imali smo vremena zamisliti razne situacije roditeljstva i pomalo promijeniti neka nasa razmisljanja. Mislim da smo kroz cekanje postali bolji roditelji.


Točno tako sam se i ja osjećala - trajalo je tri i pol godine. Želim vam puno sreće učetvero!

----------


## mamma san

prekrasno!!! prekrasno!!

želim samo da se i formalno završi ovo razdoblje čekanja i da curica napokon dođe doma.  :Heart:

----------


## pomikaki

:Love:

----------


## čokolada

Divno, Eva71!!!!! Baš sam sretna zbog vas!

----------


## Zorica

Predivno! Cestitke od srca :Heart:

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Klap: 
Predivno!!!

----------


## @n@

Čestitam na ostvarenom snu!!!  :Heart:

----------


## eva71

Hvala cure na lijepim rjecima i hvala da ste zadnje dve godine bile tu.

Ja se pomalo osjecam ko hipohondar koji je procitao previse medicinskih knjiga. Prate me svi sindromi opisani u knjigama o posvojenju : faza "mogu li ja to, hocu li biti dosta dobra mama, hocu li naci prvi odgovor na svako pitanje...", pa onda, iako sam si zabranila ista u zivotu zaliti, onaj osjecaj da smo roditelji djevojcice za koju se nismo mogli brinuti vec ranije (ne pomaze da nismo do prije tjedan dana znali da postoji, sad smo mi njezini roditelji i osjecam se odgovorna i za ono sto je i za ono sto dolazi, i ono sto je bilo)...no osim tih faza ima i onih, sta cemo sve spremati i raditi za Bozic, radim brzo drugi adventski kalendar, u koji parkic cemo se ici setati, koje knjige cu prve citati....

...svjetla tocka mi je da se i moj sin veseli.
On se zasad cini zadovoljan, ponosno prica prijateljima da ce dobiti sestru, a s nama samo ono osnovno, ne pita previse, no vidim da mu klikeri rade sto na sat, a uha su mu se pretvorila u radio prijemnike. 

Vikend smo proveli u selidbi ormara iz jedne sobe u drugu, stola iz prve u trecu, kreveta u istu itd. Imam osjecaj da se opet selimo. Pa trk u podrum po legice, pa u garazu po medeka...fizicke aktivnosti navodno smanjuju uzbudenje, a i bolje cemo spavati nakon cijelog tog nanasanja. Sutre ju konacno opet vidimo. Drugi susret.....

----------


## ina33

:Smile: )). Sretno sutra  :Smile: !

----------


## Aradija

Srecno Eva  :Smile:

----------


## ivanas

Silno se veselim vasim dozivljajima i vašoj sreći.  :Heart:

----------


## eva71

Susreti su super prosli. Predobro. Tako se pripremis na sve moguce teske probleme, da me sad, kad se stvari odvijaju glatko (zasad barem), svladala neka grozna trema. Opet dve noci bez spavanja, u kojima mm i ja, svaki sa svoje strane kreveta ili se smijemo i placemo od srece ili prevrcemo mracne misli (stila a sto ako se ipak nesto desi, ako se predomisle, ako, ako, ako....).

----------


## ArI MaLi

> Susreti su super prosli. Predobro. Tako se pripremis na sve moguce teske probleme, da me sad, kad se stvari odvijaju glatko (zasad barem), svladala neka grozna trema. Opet dve noci bez spavanja, u kojima mm i ja, svaki sa svoje strane kreveta ili se smijemo i placemo od srece ili prevrcemo mracne misli (stila a sto ako se ipak nesto desi, ako se predomisle, ako, ako, ako....).


točno znam o čemu pričaš!!! ja nisam dva tjedna spavala (to je trenutak od kad smo saznali za Franku, pa dok nismo sjeli u auto s njom i krenuli svojoj kući) baš sam imala tremu i te iste misli su me mučile, a onda kad je došla šefica doma, nije uopče spavala noću. svaka 3 sata hranjenja, od toga sat i pol budna, sat spava, pol sata plaće! bila sam ko zombi  :Very Happy:

----------


## eva71

Najvise me utjesi kad vidim da cure Vi to sve prezivite. I da se dalje veselite biti roditelj! Nasa se psihologica "boji" medenog mjeseca, no kad me moja kcer sutra vidi, ovako neispavanu (veseli zombi), odmah cu joj rasprsiti sliku idealne mame i vratiti ju u stvarnost :Yes:

----------


## sandraks

eva, pusa 100!

----------


## eva71

Vidamo se negdje tri puta tjedno. U srijedu sam bila sama, a danas su decki isli po nju, a ja sm se tekpopodne vratila s puta. Jedva sam prezivjela putovanje, znajuci da su oni svi skupa, a mene nema.....

Popodne smo onda ipak proveli zajedno u igri....slazu oni tako kockice, paralelno i akuratni i jedan i drugi...a moj sin kaze "Ja sam zapravo siguran da mi je ona prava sestra, samo sto smo prije bili razdvojeni"!
 :Zaljubljen:  :Love: 

Sutra nastavak...

----------


## Zdenka2

:Heart:  za bracu i seku!

Kako god bilo, s medenim mjesecom ili bez, i vi ćete izdržati i bit ćete sretni što ste opet roditelji.

----------


## ivanas

Za bracu i seku  :Heart:

----------


## eva71

Pisem ovo za one one roditelje koji zele drugo dijete i zamisljaju kako ce tako djeca dobiti drustvo, zajedno se igrati, a roditelji ispunjeni srecom iz prikrajka gledati :Zaljubljen: ....e pa, drustvo je lijepa stvar, ali ne smije se zaboraviti da svako od njih hoce biti u centru paznje :Grin: . Srecom da su roditelja dva! Mislila sam da ce se djeca povoditi jedno za drugim u igri, medutim cim jedan zaokupira jednog roditelja, drugi "skoci" na drugog. Pogotovo nas donedavni jedinac - danas sam doslovce opet gurala ljuljacku mog desetogodisnjaka :Rolling Eyes: ....ali nismo drugo ni ocekivali, pa mozda sto prije ispolji ljubomoru to bolje, znaci i on je prirodan, ne ponasa se ko da je malena gost, nego vec prigovara (ne rjecima, ali pomalo uvrijedenim ponasanjem, koje i inace poznamo kod desetogodinjaka).

Curka nam je inace silno samostalna, sve sama - obuce, skine, slozi, voli kuhati, rezati i penjati se po igralistu. Jedino se jos nije odlucila, kad se negdje popenje, skociti kad ja rasirim ruke. "ne treba". Ne znam da li zeli pokazati kako sve moze sama ili jos je to sve prerano. 

Sutra cemo se u centru dogovoriti kad ce doci na spavanje. Vec smo ju pitali da li bi htjela. Bi. Ovaj tjedan sigurno :Klap: . Kad se opustim od svih briga i uzbudenja, msilim da ce mi navecer jos jedino ostati za razmisljnje da li da izaberem posteljinu sa cvjeticima ili onu od bake sa medekima.

----------


## Zdenka2

> Pogotovo nas donedavni jedinac - danas sam doslovce opet gurala ljuljacku mog desetogodisnjaka....ali nismo drugo ni ocekivali, pa mozda sto prije ispolji ljubomoru to bolje, znaci i on je prirodan, ne ponasa se ko da je malena gost, nego vec prigovara (ne rjecima, ali pomalo uvrijedenim ponasanjem, koje i inace poznamo kod desetogodinjaka).
> 
> Curka nam je inace silno samostalna, sve sama - obuce, skine, slozi, voli kuhati, rezati i penjati se po igralistu. Jedino se jos nije odlucila, kad se negdje popenje, skociti kad ja rasirim ruke. "ne treba". Ne znam da li zeli pokazati kako sve moze sama ili jos je to sve prerano.


 
Sve je ovo potpuno jednako bilo i kod nas - bivši jedinac ljubomoran, a kći samostalna i samodostatna. Ovo drugo je bilo lako i brzo izliječeno - vrlo je brzo shvatila što to znači imati roditelje i postala je maza i na isti način nesamostalna kao i sva druga mažena i pažena djeca. Za ljubomoru je trebalo mnogo više vremena...

----------


## ina33

Sretno, eva71, čitam vas sa zanimanjem  :Smile: !

----------


## pomikaki

Pratim  :Kiss:  sretno dalje!

----------


## eva71

U srijedu dode na spavanje. U petak zadnji dan vrtica. U subotu se druzimo, a u ponedjeljak dolazi za stalno....naprosto ne mogu vjerovati, pa mi imamo kcer!

----------


## Shanti

Čestitam, još jednom!  :Very Happy:   :Heart: 

U ponedjeljak, kad kćerkica dolazi zauvijek, i rješenje postaje pravomoćno?

----------


## eva71

Ne, ovdje je nekakvih probnih mjesec dana. 17-og decembra potpisujemo!

----------


## ivanas

Za ponedjeljak  :Heart: 

Bašje lijepo pratiti ostvarenje još jednog sna dugo sanjanog

----------


## eva71

Curke :Heart: 

Je dugo sanjano i dugo cekano, ali sad je bilo toliko uzbudenja i emocija u kratkom vremenu da se osjecam ko da nam se stvari same dogadaju, a ja sam na automatskom pilotiranju.... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ArI MaLi

> U srijedu dode na spavanje. U petak zadnji dan vrtica. U subotu se druzimo, a u ponedjeljak dolazi za stalno....naprosto ne mogu vjerovati, pa mi imamo kcer!


prekrasno  :Klap:

----------


## sandraks

čestitamooooooo!!!!!! šaljemo vam puno pusica!!!!

----------


## magda_

nije me bilo neko vrijeme, pa tek sad citam sve redom..... veceras sam tako sretna zbog vas... osjecam vasu srecu... potpuno razumijem svaki osjecaj... strepnju....  svu srecu svijeta vam zelim.... :Heart:

----------


## Nives

divno, krenule su mi suze na oci.
cestitam, uzivajte. vi ispunjavate moj san  :Smile:

----------


## eva71

bok, ne znam sto da napisem ili bolje receno ne znam gdje da pocnem. U glavi mi odzvanja "cica mica, gotova je prica", a znam da ona zapravo tek sad zapocinje.

Znam da smo i mi i malena trebali ovo minimalno vrijeme da se zazelimo jedni drugoga, da nam pocne faliti cim ju vratimo udomiteljima, da nam u kuci odzvanja njen smijeh i da nam se normalno stanje cini kad smo cetvero, a ne troje.

kad je prvi put dosla nije htjela staviti papuce koje sam pripremila, nisam inzistirala (ali malo sam se zamislila, jer ipak sad dolazi zima...), drugi put je radije obula moje, nego one koje je ponijela sa sobom....U srijedu je bilo prvo spavanje, napunili smo kadu vode s igrackama, ali nije se htjela kupati, ni tusirati. No, obukli smo pidamu i klinci su odspavali noc u komadu  :Klap: - mi nismo, muz se svakih sat vremena dizao i nadgledao stanje....Jucer je dosla samo preko dana, no molili smo udomitelje da ostane na spavanju i bilo je ludo kupanje i ronjenje prije spavanja :Yes: ....pisem ovo samo, jer vidim da ona neke stvari treba tek vidjeti, razmisliti, pa tek onda prihvatiti, bez obzira na nasu dobru volju...
Ne zivimo u rodnom gradu, pa nam zivot nije obiteljski preburan. Iz tog razloga smo odlucili ne izolirati se socijalno - dopustili smo dedi da dode na par dana upoznati unuku (i mislim da su jedan drugoga odusevili), preko vikenda je bila sestricna, njen muz i dvije curice, tako da smo proveli burnu subotu u setnji, igranju i pecenju kolaca...i, iskreno, mislim da polako kuzi da nije dobila samo roditelje nego i sve ove lude i bucne clanove dalje obitelji...i...da joj je drago.
Moj sin je dosta diskretan, gleda i misli. I...usporeduje. Ipak je njegova sestra velikodusnija od sestricne koja samo cendra i ima visoki glasic... :Grin:  Shvacamo to pozitivno, jer i mi, kao pravi novi roditelji, gledamo nasu kcer i cini nam se najljepsa, najpametnija i uopce naj, naj... :Yes:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sandraks

ah draga eva...veselim se zbog vas i s vama!!! ljubite ih i grlite! sretno i veselo vam bilo!

----------


## eva71

Kako nam ide? Pitaju svi. Dobro. Bolje nego sto smo ocekivali....ali da bi uistinu postali obitelj nedostaje jedna stvar : vrijeme. Tek smo drugi tjedan zajedno.

Sretni smo, a istovremeno negdje u nama osjecamo jednu malu prazninu - toliko smo dugo zeljeli tu jednu jedinu stvar, imati drugo dijete, da sad, kad nam se zelja ostvarila, kad smo ostali iznenada bez ijedne zelje nekako smo, ne mogu naci pravu rijec, dezorijentirani, ispraznjeni, entuziasticni, iznenadeni...

Najednom smo cetveroclana obitelj! I izgledamo kao prava obitelj i volimo se kao obitelj i veselimo se jedni drugima i falimo si, ali jos je proslo premalo vremena da nas mozak u potpunosti integrira tu novu sretnu cinjenicu koja je sve promijenila....

Koji put smo preumorni da razmisljamo o nasoj sreci i treba nam druga osoba da nam kaze kako izgledamo sretni, kako bi najednom postali svjesni da nam cijeli dan sa lica ne silazi lagani osmjeh, da navecer u krevetu jos osluskujemo tapkanje malih nogica i cujemo smijeh nase djevojcice koj nas prati i u snu.... da se kad se probudimo veselimo invaziji najmlade u pratni zeca i mede, da je i nama zabavno plesati u ritmu djecjih bozicnih pjesmica (koje toliko slusa da nas od te muzike vec bole usi :Rolling Eyes: ), da nam nije tesko ponovo se smrzavati u parkicu. I, na kraju, da iako ne stignem na jogu, ucinim toliko pokreta, da me uopce ne bole leda (samo misici :Grin: )

----------


## valiant

ovo će biti tako divan Božić!  :Heart:

----------


## sati

Draga Eva dobili ste uistinu najljepši poklon za božić. Želim vam sve najbolje.

 :Wink:

----------


## magda_

eva71, divno pises.

----------


## eva71

Hvala curke na lijepim rjecima.


Mi polako hvatamo ritam. Njezin ritam -jedem pohane snicle u pola dvanaest :Rolling Eyes: , a pricica pocne oko sedam, pa spavanje. Mi smo, uz naseg desetogodisnjaka, malo zaboravili da je pet godina jos malo i da je ova nova situacija posebno zamorna i umarajuca. Za sve!
Moram priznati da se dio problema kod djece (znam da to nije sve) ipak svede na spavanje i klopanje. I kad to stima, nekako je manje konfliktnih situacija. 
Takoder sam pomalo razvila osnovna sredstva diverzije - akvarele, bojice, kolaze, i....puzzle. Necete vjerovati, ali ja koja jos cuvam posteljinu s cvjeticima iz mojih djetinjih dana, kompletne igracke i obleku, nemam ni jedan jedini puzzle. I sve to samo zato sto sam procitala u knjizi jednog pisca kojeg volim da je njemu to jedna besmislena igra - igra koja rastavlja sliku na komadice, da bi ju opet slagala! Ta mi se recenica urezala i zamislite moj sin je odrastao, bez puzzla!!! :Rolling Eyes:  Znam, znam, znam, koja fix ideja. Sad nadoknadujem, prijatelji su donijeli punu vrecu, a nade se i pokoji u adventskom kaledaru.

Inace sin se odselio u SVOJU sobu. Uziva u novom carstvu... i moci da njime upravlja. Danas je besposleno sjedio na krevetu, kad je nova sestra usla i na podu pocela slagati (sto bi drugo nego puzzl :Grin: ), on joj je rekao da ode u svoju vlstitu sobu to slagati - da se vidi ko je sef! Pet godina je dosta velika razlika u godinama, ali nije samo to...Nema konflikta, medusobno postivanje statusa i zivotnog prostora, nemam osjecaj cak ni da je previse ljubomore (ali tko zna sto se kuha), no nema ni nekog bratskog odnosa (mozda ja to ne mogu procjeniti kad sam jedinica). Mozda je bas to bratski odnos da se on pred mladom sestrom malo pravi vazan, samo mahne kad ona ko luda u publici vice njegovo ime na skolskoj priredbi i kad ju uci kako malo odskrinuti vrata od lifta da stane i da se ja uzrujam...ili ju stvarno ignorira i nece sa "svim tim" imati previse posla :Confused: Mozda samo ceka da pocne govoriti nas jezik, jer su mu sad "igre za male" postale preglupe? Osim sto nemam pojma sto se desava u njihovim glavama sto se tice bratske veze, ostalo sve dobro funkcionira.

U vrtic ce tek za mjesec dana, pa smo po cijeli dan skupa...ipak je to vrijedno vrijeme. Barem se stignemo i posvadati i pomiriti :Grin:

----------


## ArI MaLi

predivno  :Very Happy: 
veselim se svakoj novoj rečenici  :Heart:

----------


## eva71

U knjigama, u skolici, u razgovoru s psihologicom su nam stalno govorili da prvo zajednicko razdoblje nove obitelji treba u prvom redu biti obiteljsko, bez puno posjeta, bez puno uzbudenja, bez puno novih ljudi....No mi uvijek mislimo da smo najpametniji i da je kod nas drugacije. I u principu nemam osjecaj da pretjerujemo sa nekim vecerama ili odlascima... ali danas smo bili u posjeti prijateljima s djecom i bilo je ipak malo cudno...pa ja njihovu kcer poznajem dulje nego moju vlastitu! I oni njoj mogu mozda biti simpaticniji nego "novi" roditelji koje je, evo, tek dobila. Nije se desilo bas nista posebno. I inace kad moj sin kaze da mu je bilo super popodne kod prijatelja, nemam ama bas nikakve primisli, ali u ovoj novoj konstelaciji moram priznati da njezino igranje s drugom odraslom osobom promatramo sa smanjenim odusevljenjem (nije ljubomora, nego nesigurnost). Mislim da cemo uistinu poslusati savjete i provesti ovaj mjesec samo mi zajedno, radije s raznim drugim aktivnostima nego li posjetama....Samo deda smije doci, njemu se djeca silno vesele! :Very Happy: 

Odlazak na bazen jutros je bio divan....Sin i ja smo se "loptali" s novom sestricom :Joggler: . Ona jos ne pliva, ali zaroni i napravi tri zamaha, taman da dode od jednog do drugog - bilo nam je silno zabavno....

----------


## alma_itd

Draga Eva 71,sa zanimanjem i odusevljenjem citam tvoju pricu od pocetka i jako sam sretna da vam se zelja ostvarila i da konacno uzivate u vasem novom clanu obitelji.Bili ste ove 3 godine stvarno uporni i eto konacno ste uspjeli.Zelim da uzivate u zajednickoj sreci a da probleme kojih ce sigurno biti na sto jednostavniji i bezbolniji nacin rjesavate.

----------


## ivanas

Baš mi je gušt čitati o vašoj obitelji. Što se tiče bratskog odnosa, čini se da se oni već polako postaju brat i sestra, i za tu ljubav i odnos najviše treba vremena. A razlika u godinama je nezgodna, nemaju baš previše zajedničkih interesa, al tako bi bilo i da je oduvijek  vama. 

Zašto mora tako brzo u vrtić, koliko traje dopust kod vas?

----------


## miniminia

Eva71 , imam vas u srcu :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## eva71

> Što se tiče bratskog odnosa, čini se da se oni već polako postaju brat i sestra, i za tu ljubav i odnos najviše treba vremena. A razlika u godinama je nezgodna, nemaju baš previše zajedničkih interesa, al tako bi bilo i da je oduvijek  vama. 
> ?


Slazem se da razlika u godinama nije za dijeljenje interesa (ali nije ni za konkurenciju), medutim moj je sin vidljivo sretan sto mu je sestra pet godina, a ne beba i to i kaze (stila "najgore smo preskocili"), osim toga mislim da mu divljenje mladje sestre jako godi (kome ne bi?). Ja se ponekad zamislim kad on sutljiv pored nas dve jede gablec i bulji u svoj strip ili knjigu, a onda skuzim da je on oduvijek to radio i da se bas nista posebno nije primijenilo... i dobro tako...

Danas smo bile kod doktora. Neki osip (alergija?), no big deal. No isle smo nasoj doktorici, jer sam shvatila da je to njoj vazno, da je to prvi put da je kod mene bas ono "bolesna" i da prati moje reakcije, da li sam pouzdana, da li cemo doktoru, kako cu pomoci, ukratko : da li se u mene moze pouzdati! 

Danas je bio neki idealan dan, kad sve stignem, lijepo vrijeme, fini rucak, zadovoljna djeca, bez placa, pa bogme nemam ni sta pisati.... :Grin: 

... no znam iz iskustva da takvi dani ne traju.... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## eva71

Mi smo dobro. Posebno nakon vikenda kad je mm bio glavni za aktivnosti, a ja malo dahnula. Inace sam ja neka glavna osoba mojoj kceri - jos ne znam kako da njenu paznju podijelim i stvorim neku ravnotezu u porodici. Mozda kad krene u vrtic? Inace, moj veliki i malena polaku nalaze zajednicke bratske zabave - on ju je vukao po podu kroz cijeli stan drzeci je za nogu uz ludi smjeh, bacali su se jedan na drugog, zabavno mu je kad sve za njim ponavlja, a ponavlja i sto treba i sto ne treba...mislim da su praznici za nas dobrodosli upravo sada...

----------


## ivanas

> Inace sam ja neka glavna osoba mojoj kceri - jos ne znam kako da njenu paznju podijelim i stvorim neku ravnotezu u porodici.


Mislim da je prerano, prvo dijete treba stvoriti posebnu čvrstu vezu s jednom osobom, onda prenositi tu povezanost na drugog roditelja, pa na druge važne ljude, bake, djedove, tetke i sl. 

MM i ja smo se za prvih susreta postavili tako da sam ga uglavnom nosala, hranila a on bi oviše po strani i dohvaćao igračke, zabavljao. Kad je stekao povjerenje u mene, onda je vrlo brzo i tata dosao na svoje, i posto tate ola mjeseca nema kad je doma onda je tata glavni.

----------


## eva71

Samo da ispravim ono "ja sam glavna mojoj kceri". Da , ja joj citam navecer i tako jos neke zenske stvari, ali nema tog ljuljanja u parkicu kao kad ju brat gura i nema legica bez brata i grudanja i.....ipak razlika u godinama i nije tako velika  :Yes:  Mislim da je moj veliki jedva docekao da ima izgovor, pa da se jos malo poigra.

----------


## ArI MaLi

> Samo da ispravim ono "ja sam glavna mojoj kceri". Da , ja joj citam navecer i tako jos neke zenske stvari, ali nema tog ljuljanja u parkicu kao kad ju brat gura i nema legica bez brata i grudanja i.....ipak razlika u godinama i nije tako velika  Mislim da je moj veliki jedva docekao da ima izgovor, pa da se jos malo poigra.


 :Love: 
predivno mi je čitati kako se razvijate kao obitelj, tako se osjeti ta ljubav kojom zračite   :Heart:

----------


## pomikaki

:Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Nije me neko vrijeme bilo na forumu, i ovo je prva tema koju gledam. 
Eva71, jako se, jako veselim za vas i od srca cestitam!  :Very Happy: 
Mnoge me stvari podsjete na nas, kao ono hodanje cijeli dan s osmjehom. 
A za veliku razliku u godinama, ah, to imam doma, jos i vecu, nije uvijek idila kakvu smo zamisljali, ali svejedno je obitelj - nasa, takva kakva je. Puno srece i dobrih zbivanja dalje u cetvero zelim.

----------


## eva71

Hvala AriMali i Pomikaki. 

Hvala VlVl - i Tebe se cesto sjetim  a propos posvajanja starijeg djeteta; zbilja mislim da smo se dobro odlucili, bez obzira sto se to ponekad cinilo toliko rizicno i teze. Ima momenata kad znam da je pet i pol godina za nas  (nase zivce i nasa leda) ipak najniza dobna granica :Grin:

----------


## eva71

Kad sam vec na ovom podforumu, nastavljam pisati ovdje, ali sve mi se vise cini da se nasa obiteljska problematika manje odnosi na posvajanje, a vise na "sto ciniti kad dode drugo dijete? Kako da se poduplam i kako da dan traje 24 sata + noc?".
Malo mi "ponestaje daha", jer sam neko svoje vrijeme stavila u vrijeme kad inace spavam i jer se znam djeci posvetiti samo kao da su jedini na svijetu, a tako se oboje i ponasaju (moj sin jer zapravo i je jedinac, a kcer, jer je nova i u centru paznje). Jos nisam razradila koncept funkcioniranja cetveroclane obitelji, no sve pozornije promatram prijateljice sa vise djece....tjesim se ...i ucim.

Tko bi rekao da je peglanje u samoci i miru vaskuhinje postao moj najveci luksus! :Laughing: 

Inace je sve manje vise ok, imamo tu i tamo konflikta ili deranja, no ima i po nekoliko dana bez problema (to su oni dani kad se oporavljam od onih prvih  :Grin: ).

Moj sin je predlozio papir sa crvenim i crnim tockama za izuzetne dobre ili lose stvari koje naprave djeca. Hmmm. Oboje su prihvatili. Funkcionira, no jos pravila nisu sasvim jasna i odredena, pa smo koji put neodlucni kada dati, a kada ne crvene tocke. Za crne se uvijek slozimo MM i ja  :Grin: . Tko si sam napise tocku ili dode tuzakati drugoga isto dobije crnu tocku. To je bila djecja ideja, ja jos nisam jako uvjerena da je dobro imati takav natjecateljski papir na kuhinjskom zidu kad se radi o novopecenoj braci. Otom potom.

Jos mi je tesko podijeliti moje vrijeme i paznju na dvoje djece (mislim da je tako svim mamama kad dode drugo dijete). Stalno me grize savjest. Kak god okrenem. Imam osjecaj da ja visem vazem nego djeca, jer oni se zapravo ne zale...Takoder mislim da se djeci sve treba objasnjavati, jer kako objasniti djetetu od pet godina da se ne mozes klonirati, da vodis jednog na nogomet, dok drugi ide na gimnastiku, da trebas vremena za okupacije odraslih ili da se navecer ide u goste bez djece....samo sam ja tako glupa da mislim da ce dijete to shvatiti i reci "naravno mama, samo ti odi, ja cu se igrati s legicima dok se ti ne vratis.....". Zato metodu ne preporucam. 
Imam osjecaj da djeca kuze kad mi o necem razmisljamo, nismo sigurni sto ciniti i to im daje osjecaj da i oni o nekim stvarima mogu odlucivati. Stvarno mislim da manje demokraticne mame, s manje objasnjenja, djeci uljevaju vise sigurnosti, pa makar se i ne slagali s odlukama odraslih. Cinjenica je da se nitko od nas ne moze u potpunosti promijeniti, tek prilagoditi situaciji i improvizirati.

----------


## Vlvl

> Stvarno mislim da manje demokraticne mame, s manje objasnjenja, djeci uljevaju vise sigurnosti, pa makar se i ne slagali s odlukama odraslih. Cinjenica je da se nitko od nas ne moze u potpunosti promijeniti, tek prilagoditi situaciji i improvizirati.


Ono prvo je mozda istina, a mozda i ne, vec sam i ja razmisljala o tome. Ali ovo drugo je sigurno istina, i kako se ne mozemo promijeniti i na silu postati drugaciji, najbolje je postupati onako kako osjecamo da mozemo, ne kako mislimo da bi bilo dobro kad bismo bili drugaciji. To sam ja isprobala sa svim svojim pokusajima i pogreskama. 
Mi smo se posebno s prvim sinom jako trudili oko osjecaja sigurnosti i stabilnosti i da se unaprijed sve zna. Ali nemoguce je sve unaprijed. Pa ispadne da su greske takve zato jer sam ja takva i jer sam u jednom trenutku odlucila dobro ili lose, onako kako sam mogla - i svi idemo dalje. Povremeno smo morali priznati gresku i mijenjati pravila u hodu, ne cini mi se da nam je to ukupno uzevsi naskodilo.




> Malo mi "ponestaje daha", jer sam neko svoje vrijeme stavila u vrijeme kad inace spavam


Uf, ja sam nakon drugog posvojenja citanje bez kojeg ne mogu prebacila u vrijeme kad inace spavam i mjesecima bila nedovoljno naspavana, ali ipak se s vremenom sve sleglo u nekakvu normalu.

----------


## Rebbeca

O Eva, kako te razumijem!!! S obzirom da su nam kćerkice došle u isto vrijeme, a sinovi su nam vršnjaci-jedinci, vjerujem da nam je i taj proces prilagodbe vrlo sličan. Tu mislim na prilagodbu svih nas... Vjeruj mi, razlika u godinama nije vaš glavni "problem". Između mojih je samo 8 mj. ali nalazim se u tvojim postovima 99%.
Poznat mi je nedostatak vremena, poznato mi je djeljenje pažnje na dvoje djece... osobito što me kćerkica prati u stopu, i voli biti uz mene, a sin je naučen da ima mamu uvijek na raspolaganju. Uh, proći će valjda i to!!!

Što da ti pametno kažem, nego... drži se!!!

----------


## čokolada

Eva71, jako su mi poznati ti problemi nemogućnosti kloniranja, kao i sve ostalo o čemu pišeš. Samo hrabro! Vjerujem da je davanje trenutnog maksimuma ipak nešto što je dovoljno dobro za svu našu djecu.

----------


## Zdenka2

Slažem se s Vlastom - ja spadam u one, ne bih rekla manje demokratične, ali sigurno samopouzdanije i autoritativnije roditelje. Ipak, svejedno važem i preispitujem i često se uhvatim "na krivoj nozi". Griješim, ispravljam, ako mislim da treba ispričam se djeci i idem dalje. Što se više usklađujemo ima više suradnje, pa i manje grešaka. Iako sada već dolaze nove situacije - pubertetske - kojima se treba iznova prilagođavati. Uza svo obrazovanje i pročitanje knjige psihološke, pedagoške, obiteljske tematike, često se osjećam kao neznalica kad se radi o odgoju. Pokušavam delegirati - tj. izlagati djecu nekim drugim, dobrim autoritetima, da obave dio moga posla (obično lakše nego ja), razgovaram s djecom, s mužem, sama se analiziram, čitam i promišljam. Nekako valjda ide, jer se rezultati na djeci poznaju. M. već zadobiva jasne konture moralne osobe, a B. prihvaća sugestije i pokušava promijeniti neka svoja ponašanja. 

O vremenu za sebe, ah, teško, dok su ovisni o roditelju. Ove godine mi je postalo bitno lakše u tom pogledu, jer su djeca počela sama ići na sve aktivnosti. Dobar je bio plan premještanja u bližu glazbenu školu, a trefilo se i da su sportski klubovi blizu. Kad oni idu, meni ostaje moj mir, pa ih se zaželim i zajedno nešto radimo kad se vrate. Tome je prethodilo nekoliko godina jurnjave po gradu, ali eto, izdržalo se. Malo muž, malo ja i izvozili smo to. 

Kada nešto želim za sebe, primjerice izlazak kod prijatelja ili na koncert, u kazalište - kažem djeci da mi to treba. Ako počnu prosvjedovati podsjetim ih na to koliko se bavim dječjim stvarima, predstavama, rođendanima, klizanjima..., pa mi, eto, ponekad treba i društvo odraslih i stvari za odrasle. Oni to kuže i prihvaćaju.

----------


## ArI MaLi

hvala vam što iznosite svoje osjećaje , svoja iskustva.. meni kao roditelju je to zlata vrijedno. moja cura je još mala, ali uz vas se nekako pripremam i na vrijeme koje je ispred nas.. uz vas nekako lakše shvaćam izreku malo djete mala briga veliko djete velika briga.. što su bliži nama u razmišljanjima i razumu to je teže naći prave rijeći i pravilan naćin za situacije. a one su godinama sve zamršenije i izistkuju više truda, više razmišljanja, više razgovora
ja za sada nemam puno priće, još uvijek je dovoljna mala pjesmica, pričica, po koji ne ne i mi tako rješavamo svoje brige i probleme

 :Kiss:

----------


## eva71

Bok cure. I hvala na komentarima i Vasim iskustvima.

Vec dva dana opet spavam, pa je sve lakse. A u petak je baby sitterica slobodna.... :Very Happy: 

VlVl - tesko nas je promijeniti. Udomitelji moje kceri su bili divni ljkudi. Sigurna sam da ona usporeduje, a usporedujem i ja. Mislim si koji put : oni su bili toliko mirni i strpljivi, a kod nas se stalno nesto desava, stalno nekuda idemo. A onda opet, kcer mi je jedna pametna i znatizeljna curica, jedva je docekala da se konacno nesto oko nje desava...  :Klap: Samo me ponekad pita, a zasto se zuris, a ja : ja sam ti takva, ugradili su mi prejake baterije!

Rebecca, drago mi je da si se javila. To da te prati u stopu je istina, pomalo gubim svoju privatnu sferu i to je tesko i neobicno...., no cim se naspavam je bolje...i zabavnije. Ali cim mi je kcer dobre volje, sin je odlucio biti lose volje. No trebam gledati dobru stranu, barem je jedno dijete uvijek dobre volje!!!! :Laughing: 

Cokolada : maximum ili ne, obadvije nemamo izbora, a ocjene stizu tek nakon dvadeset godina

Zdenka, istina da se trebamo i malo zazeliti jedna druge, zato vrtic uskoro, a za pocetak rano spavanje, jer ju trebam odviknuti od popodnevnog spavanja, pa evo vec veceras mi je slobodno vecer i veselim se parkicu sutra ujutro....Istina je da je super kad postanu samostalni. Moj sad ide sam s busom u skolu i natrag (kad treba) i uopce ne znam kako bi sve organizirali da nece. Osim toga ostavila sam ga samog pola sata sa sestrom, jer sam otisla kupiti radio za njezinu sobu. Super mi je da voli muziku, ali vise ne mozemo slusati djecje pjesmice, a i srce me boli kad svakih pet sekundi udara po tipkama naseg Hi-Fi ja u dnevnoj sobi...(ne mozes sve predvidjeti unaprijed). :Rolling Eyes: 

Ari Mali - nemoj misliti da pricica i pjesmica nisu vazne jos duuugo duugo vremena... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## jkitanov

Trebam hitnu podršku i savjete.
Zvali su me iz centra za sr, na razgovor i ponudili mi da udomim dvoje djece- brata(12) i sestru(15).
Budući da su mi srodnici, nemaju drugo rješenje ili to ili djecu u dom.
Djecu je majka napustila prije tri godine, a otac se ne brine za njih i sve ih čeka deložacija.
Ostala sam u nedoumicama kako bi se oni i moj mali slagali.
Financije i smještaj mi nisu problem.
Čekam mm da dođe s posla pa da razgovaramo detalje.
Jel to velika razlika?

----------


## Zdenka2

Mislim da je jako važno da ti i tm dobro porazgovorite o svemu, a isto tako da razgovarate s djelatnicima u centru. To je velika odluka i preosjetljiva stvar za forumske savjete. 

Razlika je velika, ali to ne znači da veza te djece s tvojim djetetom ne bi uspjela. Znam za obitelj kojoj je takav spoj savršeno uspio.

----------


## eva71

To je odluka koju trebate razmisliti i doluciti. Iz tvoje poruke nisam skuzila gdje su djeca bila zadnje tri godine, da li ih ti dobro poznas, imate li kontakte, kolika je razlika sa tvojim malim? 
U svakom slucaju, mislim da je svaka situacija posebna, nema recepta, ni garancije, jer sva su djeca razlicita, kao i mi. Trebamo znati na sto smo spremni, ana sto nismo. Ali nema razloga da ne uspije.....

----------


## jkitanov

Djeca žive s ocem, čeka ih deložacija, majka ih napustila.
Moj mali nema ni 2g.
Djeca su mi bliži rod i znam ih od dana kad su se rodili.
Dok su bili manji stalno su visili kod mene.
Financijski ih pomažem koliko mogu, ali nije dosta.
Još duboko razmišljamo jer su postali i problematičnog ponašanja od kad ih je majka napustila.
Djelatnici u centru znaju da ih negdje hitno moraju zbrinuti i ako ih ne uzmemo idu u dom.
Mislim da ovaj tjedan neću spavati ni trena.

----------


## ArI MaLi

a joooj  zbilja teška situacija! što se tiče dobne razlike među djecom mislim da to apsolutno nije nikakav problem. a ovo sve ostalo ti moraš sama sa sobom to rješiti najhladnije glave i donjeti odluku koja će ponajprije biti za tebe najbolja, jel ti ćeš voditi brigu o toj djeci, tj ti i tm.. 
što kaže tm?

----------


## jkitanov

Još razmišljamo, zbrajamo minuse i pluseve....

----------


## eva71

No nije jos skola, jer ima pet i pol godina, ali skola mojeg sina pocne s predskolskim razredom, pa super mogu oboje u istu skolu. Da ne spominjem da to olaksava logistiku. Osim toga vec pozna skolu, neke prijatelje, a i mladju bracu - dvoje su u njezinom razredu.

Moram reci da smo mi vise uzbudeni nego nasa kcer, pa sivaj etikete s imenom, pripremi ovu torbu, onu torbu...Ona je uvijek isla u vrtic, pa to i nije nesto jako novo, a mislim da se i veseli konacno novim stvarima, a ne samo sa mnom na plac i parkic....Vrijeme je i za nove prijatelje.

I ja se veselim skoli, jer mi je bilo potrebno malo vremena za mene, a sad se evo osjecam glupo, ovako sama kod kuce :Rolling Eyes: . 

Ne mogu vjerovati da se opet setam po cesti s rukama u dzepovima (i da koji put pretrcim preko zebre kad je crveno) :Grin: . Ovo je kao neko ubrzano majcinstvo - uzbudenje, pripreme, dolazak, simbioza, granice i konflikti....vrtic! Tako je to s vecom djecom.

Imam osjecaj da sad ulazimo u normalu....nemam kcer koja hoce biti savrsena, nego pali-gasi svjetlo ili otvara-zatvara frizider kad me hoce razljutiti, nemam sina koji glumi starijeg brata, nego samo usporeduje, mjeri i gunda....skoro smo normalna obitelj :Very Happy:

----------


## m&h

:Heart:  Divna mi je vaša priča, napisana je sa toliko topline i čitala sam je sa velikim zadovoljstvom. Čestitam mami dva školarca!

----------


## eva71

PS. Samo da dodam - super je prosao prvi dan vrtica. Sve joj je interesantno, a uciteljica je odusevljena. 

Sto se tice vremena kod kuce, jos uvijek se jednom dnevno razvice i napravi konflikt. Uvijek kad smo same. Psihologica kaze, "to je dobro" "to je izraz povjerenja". Hvala na povjerenju, ali nije uvijek lako...ponekad nije ni trazenje granica, nego bas "nepotreban konflikt"....mogu joj zaprijetit  sa kaznama, ali izbjegavam prijetiti sa nekim velikim zabranama, jer mislim da ona to jednostavano ne moze kontrolirati. Za neupucene evo primjer:
Moja kcer vice, kumi, moli "hocu kuhati s tobom". "Mozes ali prestani vikati". Ona dalje jadikuje svoju litaniju i uopce ne slusa. Navaljuje. "Hoces vikati ili pomagati?" - podviknem ja. Ona zasuti, zamisli se, ja ponovim pitanje, "Ne znam", i nastavi vikati. Mislim da je ovo "ne znam" iskreno i da i ona ponekad ne zna zasto vice, valjda joj to treba. Meni definitivno ne. Jednom joj je cak postalo smjesno, pa se je nasmijala i onda brzo nastavila zapomagati....

...i tako takve situacije traju, traju, a onda produ kao sto su dosle...iznenada....brze nego sto se ja mogu snaci. A od prvog dana spava kao beba....to je dobar znak, tjesi mene mm :Rolling Eyes: .

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Love:  :Kiss: 
pratim i sa nestrpljenjem čekam svaku rijeć  :Kiss:

----------


## eva71

Uz sva pitanja, strahove, nedoumice...jos nijednom nisam pomislila da smo mogli/trebali dobiti drugacije dijete nego nasu kcer. I kad je tesko, ona je jedino dijete koje mogu zamisliti kao moju kcer. Ali cesto pomislim da le mogla dobiti drugacije, bolje ili strpljivije roditelje.... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## m&h

:Zaljubljen:  Kako je ovo lepo rečeno...

Videćeš kad još malo poraste, ništa lepše nego kuvati zajedno s ćerkom. Moja (najmlađa) ima 14 godina i jako često nešto "prčkamo" po kuhinji zajedno. Isto voli da joj kažem recept i onda ona pravi, a ja sam u kuhinji logistička podrška, da bude sigurna da radi kako treba... Tako je i najstarija naučila da kuva i evo sada je svekrva hvali, ne može da se načudi kako u 23 sve zna da spremi. :Heart:

----------


## eva71

Imas pravo. I meni je super kuhati sa kcerkom. I ona obozava - nema te televizije ili igre koja bi ju sprijecila dojuriti u kuhinju kad ja nesto kuham. Stalno navlaci hoklec (mali stolac) sa jedne strane na drugu da vidi sta se radi, a poha snicle kao prava kuharica :Klap: . Najsmjesnije je kad se raspravljamo oko nekog recepta, ona je u udomiteljskoj obitelji toliko naucila i vidjela, pa sad se moramo dogovarati da li mrkvu treba sjeckati na kruzice ili kockice :Laughing: . Strasno mi je smjseno kad mi moja petogodisnja kcer, ko neka iskusna bakica, objasnjava kako se nesto kuha.....

----------


## Mali Mimi

eva71 baš mi je lijepo čitati o vama, uživajte u svakom trenutku...

----------


## ivanas

Baš mi je lijepo čitati o vašoj obitelji, posebno djevojčici. Stvarno te i vi i ona imali sreće što je imala dobre udomitelje, čula sam i suprotnih iskustava pa me ovo vaše pozitivno veseli.

----------


## eva71

Mislim da nema jedinstvenog tipa "dobrog udomiotelja". Nama je puno pomoglo sto su imali slican ritam, pravila i vrijednosti kao i mi. Znacila zivjela je u gradu, isla u vrtic, redovno u krevet, ne previse televizije, naucili su ju sto je dobro, sto nije u ponasanju i vrijednostima.... to je sve zlata vrijedno jer sad ne treba birati izmedu dva autoriteta, udomitelja i novih roditelja, nego joj, mirne savjesti, mozemo reci da su udomitelji to dobro rekli, da imaju pravo, da to je tako....

----------


## Rebbeca

I meni moja zna objašnjavati kako je nešto kuhala udomiteljica... ali pohvalno je da je pojela sav poriluk u tanjuru koji sam ja skuhala, a inače ga ne voli!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## magda_

> Uz sva pitanja, strahove, nedoumice...jos nijednom nisam pomislila da smo mogli/trebali dobiti drugacije dijete nego nasu kcer. I kad je tesko, ona je jedino dijete koje mogu zamisliti kao moju kcer. Ali cesto pomislim da le mogla dobiti drugacije, bolje ili strpljivije roditelje....


ovo si, zaista, lijepo rekla! pronasla sam se  :Smile:

----------


## eva71

Rebbeca, bravo za poriluk... :Klap: 

Sto se jela tice, imam razliciti pristup kod djece...iako jako pazim na jednakost i pravednost...kod sina bi i u ponoc pekla jaja da me trazi, jer nista ne jede i suh je ko trakavica, a kcer kod drugog tanjura punog tjestenine podsjetim "ako nisi gladna, ne moras se siliti....", jer ona uvijek ima apetit :Rolling Eyes: .

----------


## eva71

Nesto sam zmuljala sa prijavom, valjda senilnost (tko bi se sjetio svih lozinki, kodova kartica itd.), pa sam tjedan dana samo "izdaleka" kruzila po forumu, citala i cudila se da su bas ovog tjedna kad ja ne mogu pisati i cestitati svi odlucili javiti da su posvojili dijete :Rolling Eyes: .

Inace je kod nas u zadnje vrijeme sve mirno. rekla bi skoro idilicno, ali znam da zvuci ko da se pravim vazna, a na kraju idila u obitelji je uvijek samo privremeni pojam. No, istini za volju, otkad je kcer u predskolskom razredu uhvatili smo ritam i zivimo jednu ugodnu, skoro rutinu, iz dana u dan....

Nije da je moj veliki vec zaboravio da je bio jedinac, pa me npr. prekjucer uhvatio za ruku i rekao sestri "kao u sali" - To je MOJA mama! Nemam osjecaj da sestru to previse dira, jer si ona zna zauzeti svoj teritorij i zaokupirati moju paznju koliko to treba i zeli. A mom velikom sam to popodne malo vise individualne paznje posvetila i....masinerija opet radi :Grin: .

U petak idemo na put, prvi put k baki.....uzbudenje vlada....

A sto se tice one metode crnih i crvenih tockica, dosadilo im, pa papir samo simbolicno jos visi na zidu. Ali ima nesto zgodno - kcer nam je napravila novi papir, za muza i mene, i stavila nam 11 smajlija, jer smo ih kao "zasluzili". Sva sam se rastopila. Sad tek vidim kak su djeci vazne te male pohvale, crvene tockice, nagrade....kad je jos i meni, u mojim godinama, toliko stalo do toga :Rolling Eyes: .

A ponekad, navecer zna reci "Volim te!" onako usput, kao izvjesnost, nakon cega se skebri meni u krilu i ceka pocetak price za pred spavanje...a ja sva :Zaljubljen: .

Vrijeme je super, pa setamo pjeske iz skole, po 40 minuta, ili romobilom.....cak je i moj veliki popravio apetit :Yes:

----------


## Vlvl

> A ponekad, navecer zna reci "Volim te!" onako usput, kao izvjesnost, nakon cega se skebri meni u krilu i ceka pocetak price za pred spavanje...a ja sva.


 Rastop.  :Heart:

----------


## eva71

Naslov ukazuje na nesto jako opsirno, a zapravo sam samo htjela istaknuti dve tri stvari koje mi se cine dobre ili lose u posvojenju straijeg djeteta, iz ove moje dista,ce od jedva tri mjeseca....

Cinjenica da zivimo dalje od nasih roditelja i rodbine dalo nam je malo vremena da razmislimo kako cemo javiti svima da cemo dobiti, konacno, kcer....to je jedan veoma, za nas , emotivan moment, kad bi najradije otvorili prozore i vikali na ulicu "dobit cemo kcer, dobit cemo kcer" ili napisali 2000 mailova na poznate i nepoznate adrese samo da sa sto vise ljudi podijelimo sretnu vijest. No nakon te prve euforije, koju smo "odradili" udvoje, javili smo vijest naravno nasim najblizima, ali mi se i danas cini jako dobra odluka da informacije koje se ticu samo nase kceri (prvo prezime, prica o roditeljima, razlozi zbog kojih je dobila nove roditelje...) zadrzimo za sebe.

....
probudila se. bolesna mi je. pa kasnije pisem dalje.

----------


## Zdenka2

Doima se da lijepo i opušteno živite učetvero.  :Love:

----------


## eva71

"opusteno"?
Hvala na povjerenju; Ali ja i inace nisam jako opustean osoba, a sada to bas i nije prva rijec koja mi pada napamet. Kcer nam je toliko nasa i toliko famozna (pametna, samostalna i uravnotezena) kako smo ju zamisljali i toliko se uklopila, da me njezini konflikti (uglavnom prema meni), stila obuci me ili operi mi zube, uhvatili u neku dilemu izmedu : ponasam se kao sa mojim djetetom (tj. poticem samostalnost) ili da li trebam reagirati drugacije jer su to psiholozi na dugo i siroko opisali kao nadoknadivanje nekog izgibljenog djetinstva. 

Uglavnom, njezini me tantrumi kostaju energije i jako je tesko ponekad nakon dugotrajnog konflikta pokazati svu ljubav koju imamo. Toliko zapravo nemamo vecih problema, da je postavljanje granica jedina sporna stvar.

Time bih htjela formulirati drugi savjet koji mi se cini koristan. Istina je da svi u prvo vrijeme, kada dode dijete, cinimo stvari koje inace ne bi cinili - toliko smo razdragani, sretni, izbezumljeni da smo stalno prisutni, gledajuci, diveci se i asistirajuci tom novom "cudnovatom" djetetu. To je obicno razdoblje kad ne radimo, dijete nejde u skolu i sve je nekako nestvarno i idealno. 
Eh pa, moram priznati, da sve, ama bas sve, sto sam "nepromisljeno" cinila, a nije dio mojih navika ili stvari koje odobravam, sada tesko ispravljam. Nista strasno naravno, jer nitko u momentu kada konacno dode zeljeno dijete ne moze reagirati "normalno". Samo ponavljam savjete prethodnih i pametnijih posvajatelja : postavite pravila od pocetka i dobro razmislite - hocete li zbilja da dijete svako jutro dolazi u vas krevet ili spava s vam? hocete zbilja hraniti sestogosisnjaka? Kada je vrijeme za krevet? itd. itd. svatko ce ciniti svoje greske. Samo znam da smo spremni novom djetetu dopustiti veci ulaz u nas zivot i nasu intimu, a mjenjanje navika je dosta teska stvar.

----------


## Zdenka2

Moj savjet je da joj udovoljiš u tim maženjima, osim u onim stvarima koje tebe jako smetaju ili stvaraju nered u dječjem životu. Moja kći je došla u obitelj kao potpuno samostalna šestogodišnjakinja, no s približavanjem i opuštanjem postajala je sve manje samostalna i mi smo to prihvatili i prihvaćamo još uvijek. Gledam na to ovako: ako joj ikako išta mogu nadoknaditi propušteno u tih prvih šest godina njezinog života, učinit ću to. Od ovoga što si nabrojala ja bih pristala na dolaženje djeteta u krevet, hranjenje, oblačenje i pranje zubi. (Ja ponekad još hranim devetogodišnjakinju i desetgodišnjaka; zubarica čak i zagovara da im barem povremeno mi operemo zube). Ne bih pristala na spavanje u mom krevetu (osim iznimno, kad nema tate, pa ima dovoljno mjesta), jer se onda ja ne mogu dobro odmoriti, kao niti na prekasno lijeganje.

----------


## eva71

Mislim da imas pravo, mozda smo se previse koncentrirali na granice, a manje na njene potrebe. Stila kod nas se svi samostalno oblace, pa zasto ne bi i Ti? S druge strane to je preraslo u neko tvrdoglavo dokazivanje, sturi protest s njene strane (i nase, na koncu konca), da smo sami sebe zakopali u neki nepotreban konflikt. Teze je, vidim, "konflikt" odmotati nego ga stvoriti, pogotovo sto sa sinom nisam bas imala tih iskustava "tjeranja maka na konac". Prijateljica mi je predlozila da probamo neki dogovoreni probnih mjesec dana u kojima bi ju spremno hranila, oblacila i slicno, a onda ona to cinila sama....mozda probamo...mozda se samo probamo opustiti i spontano oblaciti, hraniti i prati zube, kad nam to odgovara....
Sto sam medutim primjetila je da sam vise opterecena s mislima sto ciniti, kako ciniti, da li cu nesto pokvariti i da mi sve procitano nije bas od pomoci, jer ne samo da citamo razlicita misljenja, nego i svatko u blizoj okolini ima jos i svoje misljenje (koje ipak ne mozemo precuti) kako se ponasamo prema djeci. U rezultatu moram priznati da to stvara odredenu nesigurnost u mojem ponasanju, sto sigurno nije sjajno. Tko vec hoce imati roditelja, koji nije ziher sto radi??? :Rolling Eyes: 

Drugi problem je sigurno nas odgoj, koji je manje dosljedan i rigorozan nego kod udomitelja, kao i odredena demokracija gdje se djeci stalno nesto tumaci i daje im se izbor. Mislim da smo pocevsi dan sa dvije vrste zitarica i "caj ili mlijeko?" nasoj kceri dali osjecaj da u svemu ima izbora, a onda, "odjednom",  kad se trebaju spremiti igracke alternativa "ne spremiti" ne postoji.

Sto mi zapravo najvise treba je, sto i kaze mm, "ma daj se opusti!" prestani na sve misliti, sve mjeriti zlicicom, pisati "izbuzumljene" postove i sjeti se da smo tek tri mjeseca obitelj.

----------


## Zdenka2

TM ima pravo, poslušaj ga! Upravo se o tome radi, ne može se sve preko noći napraviti. To su dani nesnalaženja, vaganja, opipavanja, upoznavanja. Granice jesu važne, samo je pitanje prioriteta. Meni je bilo jasno da moram sastaviti listu prioriteta i odrađivati jedno po jedno, jer ću se inače izgubiti. Dvije stvari bile su mi prve na redu: jelo i spavanje - znači nekakav dogovor oko jela (to je bio veliki problem kod nje - s jedne strane se prejedala, a s druge, svaki ručak je bio "fuj") i spavanje u normalno vrijeme za šestogodišnje dijete, a to je kod nas bilo i ostalo 9 sati. Druge stvari sam ostavila za bolja vremena. 

Nemoj dozvoliti da konflikti nastaju oko stvari koje su njoj potrebne da bi se bolje prilagodila i da biste zaista postali bliski. Osim, naravno, kad je tebi previše i kad ne možeš davati. Ja sam prvih šest mjeseci davala od sebe koliko sam najviše mogla, ali kad sam vidjela da sam na rezervi pozvala bih nekog drugog, najčešće mamu, i punila svoje baterije. Prijedlog prijateljice nije dobar - ne možeš kćeri zadavati taj rok. Bolje joj kaži: sada te ne mogu obući, jer sam previše umorna, obući ću te sutra.

Imam dojam iz tvog posta da si prestroga i prema njoj i prema sebi - zašto si ne bi dozvolila nesigurnost. Nisi nadčovjek, a našla si se u iznimno teškoj situaciji. Treba ti vremena da posložiš kockice i nemoj očekivati od sebe savršenstvu, apsolutnu funkcionalnost i sigurnost u postupcima. I sama si na tragu pravog rješenja kada kažeš:




> mozda se samo probamo opustiti i spontano oblaciti, hraniti i prati zube, kad nam to odgovara....


Prošla sam sve to što ti sada prolaziš i znam gdje si, pa mi nemoj zamjeriti ako sam previše "poučna".

----------


## Rebbeca

I mi smo imali/imamo takve situacije sa našom  "friškom" kćerkicom. Skroz na početku sam joj ja prala i sušila kosu, iako je kod udomitelja to već godinama radila sama. Nakon nekog vremena je rekla da će sama, jedino joj uglavnom ja sušim kosu, jer je duga, pa nije baš lako baratiti njome. Voli kad se kupa ( 2x tjedno ) da sam s njom u kupaoni i onda brbljamo, no to voli i B. pa sam se uhvatila da pola večeri provedem znojeći se u kupaoni. Sada se trudim jedno vrijeme popričati s njom, zatim kažem da mi je vruće, i da me zove za sušenje kose.
Jednom mi je rekla i da je obrišem... da vidim kako to ti radiš... rekla je. Udovoljila sam joj, ali više to nije tražila.

Oblači se sama, ali uglavnom zajedno odlučujemo koja će biti kombinacija, pita me za savjet, važno joj je da je "zrihtana".

I ja imam neku listu prioriteta, ali zapravo najčešće stvaram tu "listu" na licu mjesta.

----------


## eva71

Hvala curke. I ne Zdenka, nisi "prepoucna", dapace drago mi je cuti da su drugi bili u slicnim situacijama...i prezivjeli, i odrasli, i djeca.

Kod nas su ovakve, "krizne" situacije, uglavnom kad izgubimo rutinu. Sve je teklo "ko po znjorici", a onda tjedan dana praznika, pa tjedan dana bolesti kod kuce...to ju je potpuno izbacilo iz ritma (a valjda i mene). Nakon cijelog tjedna provedenog doma, 24/24 zajedno, svaki od nas intenzivnije definira svoja trazenja i granice - citaj ona - trazenja, ja - granice.

No da ne duljim, danas je opet normalan dan. Ja cu pokusati malo vise cool, biti malo vise "pri ruci" i za djecje stvari, necu to shvatiti kao kapitulaciju, nego kao vrijeme koje nas zblizuje...a onda, napisem kako nam ide   :Smile: )))...

I pokusati cu se oteti onom groznom osjecaju lose savjesti da svaki nas losi korak iztraumatizira nase dijete do kraja zivota :Grin: .

----------


## eva71

Sad kad je opet skola, sve je ok.... 

Razmisljala sam zasto u odredenim trenucima nisam raspolozena za "pomaganje" kod oblacenje. Principjelno nemam nista protiv, no dok se moja kcer zacas sama obuce, kad bih ja bila u blizini to se pretvaralo u natezanje, brbljanje, trcanje po sobi (super zabava) i otezanje... ona je mene monopolizirala na ustrb nekog zajednickog obiteljskog trenutka, zajednickog dorucka ujutro npr., sto mi je jako vazno. 
Jucer popodne isto, gladna je, a ne zna sta bi, nece voce, nece sendvic (nemam obicaj posebno kuhati u cetri popodne, jer je vecera rano). Moj sin i njegov prijatelj dodu u kuhinju gablati, a ona demonstrativno u svoju sobu, ja ju zovem da dode nesto pojesti, jer je ljepse u drustvu, a ona kaze da ce radije sama. Dosla je tek kad su decki bili gotovi. Ja sam ju pustila samu s njenim sendvicem, jer ne volim u obitelji stvarati namjerno nedrustvene okolnosto. To naravno ne znaci da nema trenutaka koje provodimo samo u dvoje : vecernji ritual, kupanje ili pak odlazak u kazaliste lutaka ili na neki caj, ali kod kuce se opirem nekim preekskluzivnim situacijama u dvoje, jer sam primjetila da to skodi obiteljskoj atmosferi. Otkad ja vodim sina na nogomet i MM ostaje dve vecri s nasom kceri, odjednom je i on postao prisutan na njenim crtezima :Yes: . Znam da u knjigama pise da se dijete cesto prvo veze za jednog od roditelja i to je dobro, lijepo i pohvalno, no instiktivno smatram da je zdravije kad nema ekskluzivnih i fuzionalnih odnosa, nego kad se uspije uspostaviti neka obiteljska ravnoteza i dati djeci dovoljno samopouzdanja i ljubavi da se sto samostalnije razvijaju... kako to tocno ostvariti nitko, naravno, tocno ne zna : 2 grama dodati ovdje, 5 grama tamo, pa jedan gram oduzeti... :Rolling Eyes: 

Htjela sam dodati da me je moja kcer pocela zvati mama, stalno i cesto, kao da isprobava kako to zvuci. Jos mi je malo cudno, jer sam se taman navikla da me zove po imenu, pa kad smo vani, u skoli npr. gdje svi vicu mama, ne reagiram odmah :Laughing:  I na lijepe se promijene trebam navikavati (isuse boze, pa ja sam mozda vec prestara za sve te promijene :Rolling Eyes: )

----------


## eva71

MM je kupio bicikl. Zuti i rozi sa cvjeticima. Cak i na sjedalu. Provela sam divno popodne gledajuci svoju kcer kako vozi bicikl. S osmjehom od uha do uha (i ona i ja). Okretala se svakih deset metar da mi kaze "Vidis, jesam Ti rekla da znam voziti bicikl. I to bez malih kotacica!". Pa drugih deset metara, "bez kotacica!".......a ja sva cvatem.
Ma znam nisam ju ja naucila voziti bicikl, ali nema veze, ja sam ponosna mama! :Zaljubljen: 

Neki dan su se oboje naganjali po stanu, a kcer, malo malo, pa se skriva iza mene. Moj sin vice "Hoces se zezati, a kad zagusti se skrivas iza SVOJE MAME". Izgleda da mu je zbilja sjelo da sam ja sad i njezina mama. :Very Happy: 

Sad kad kcer dosta dobro razumije, a pomalo i govori jezik, jako nam puno brblja. Jucer nam je za vecerom ispricala i oponasala kakva je bila profesorica na zamjeni u skoli i to je bilo za umrijeti od smijeha, svi smo se valjali... :Laughing: ....to su momenti kad svi 100% osjecamo da nam je cijelo vrijeme falila bas ta mladja sestra ili kcer.

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Klap:   :Heart: 
super vas je čitat  :Very Happy:

----------


## eva71

Vec dulje nisam pisala i to ne zato jer sam sad posvojila, pa gotovo....volim razmijenjivati iskustva, no brzo smo se uklopili i cini mi se presli iz ovog podforuma u "probleme" dobne skupine 3-6 i 9-11. 

No cim se pitanja o prvim roditeljima budu pojavila, a najkasnije u pubertetu, mislim da cu se opet punom parom vratiti na forum.

Jucer sam bila na prvom roditeljskom sastanku : kcer je super, uciteljica je zadivljena njenim pozitivnim odnosom prema skoli, zeljom za ucenjem, napretkom i drustvenoscu - roditeljski iz snova....a moj veliki decko, koji nikad ne uci, zadacu vec napise ne znam kada i uglavnom cita stripove i igra nogomet, takoder je, zacudo jako dobar u skoli :Shock:  (da sam barem ja mogla s tako malo rada biti dobar dak!). Nisam jos sigurna da li je zbilja tako pametan ili skola nije bas jako teska????

Inace smo normalna obitelj - procitala sam previse clanaka u zadnje vrijeme o ishrani, pa sam najavila tjedan zdrave hrane, stila muesli, kolaci s crnim brasnom i sl., pa se svi malo bune i okrecu ocima.... :Rolling Eyes: Svaka je revolucija teska.

Otkad imamo kcer, pocela sam cijeniti neke osobine mog sina koje prije nisam voljela, npr. njegovu sutljivost :Grin: . Kcer kad ujutro pocne, ne zaustavlja se dok ne zaspi, s tim da joj je glavni tekst "ne, necu..." :Nope: .

Medu bracom se razvio onaj "bratski odnos" koji se meni kao jedinici cini "zastrasujuci", ali koji u usporedbi s drugom bracom treba definirati kao "bratski", tj. uglavnom se zadirkuju, kad mogu drugog ljute i imitiraju, gurnu i stipnu izazivajuci, a onda vicuci "mama, on/ona me je...", a ponekad, gle cuda, se zaigraju.....

I sve nam se cesce cini, da smo oduvijek cetveroclana obitelj.

----------


## ina33

Super na sve!

----------


## ivanas

Nevjerojatno koliko malo vremena treba da čovjek zaboravi ono vrijeme "prije" kad nas je bilo manje. 

Bravo za dječicu u školi, puno je lakši svima život kad nema borbe i natezanja oko zadaća i učenja.

----------


## čokolada

Prekrasno je čitati ovako lijepe novosti!

----------


## zmea

Pozdrav! Nova sam na forumu i još se ne snalazim dobro.Samo sam se htjela javiti i napisati da pratim sve teme o posvajanju jer sam nakon 2 godine napokon uspjela muža nagovoriti na posvajanje.Imam izvanbračnog sina starog uskoro 9 godina,a sa mužom ne mogu imati djece.Željeli bi da naš sin dobije jednu malu seku tj. spremni smo posvojiti djevojčicu od 3 do 7 godina.Ovo je prvi korak koji sam učinila nakon što smo obitelji obznanili vijest.Svi su presretni kao i mi.

----------


## čokolada

Dobrodošla, Zmea! Želim ti sreću u potrazi za kećrkicom!

----------


## zmea

Hvala.Nadam se da ne budem morala čekati 6 godina kao moja kolegica iz Zagreba  :Sad:

----------


## eva71

Zelim Ti puno uspjeha. Koji put ce Ti se cekanje ciniti jako dugo i mozda ces se pitati da li svu tu energiju samo bacas u zrak, no upornima se snovi ostvare i vjeruj mi, za ovaj se isplati biti ustrajan. Sretno.

----------


## zmea

Da, isplati se.Hvala!

----------


## sonči

zmea sretno!

----------


## sati

Zmea sretno.

 :Wink:

----------


## zmea

Hvala svima!

----------


## eva71

Moja kcer voli biti komotna, no jucer je odlucila da cemo danas napraviti za skolu frizuru....Kako mi malo treba da se cijeli dan osjecam sretna : isplesti pletenice (cisto male, jer kosa nije jako duga) svojoj kceri i staviti spangice i vidjeti njen zadovoljni osmjeh s kojim je otisla u skolu... :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

eva :Heart: 

Moja kći je dosta starija od tvoje, i prava je šminkerica. Mi obavezno pletemo jednu ili dvije pletenice nakon pranja kose, da je drugi dan onako... valovita.

----------


## eva71

Cure :Heart:

----------


## XENA

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  *eva 71* tvoja priča ispunjava toplinom i ljubavlju, kada bi napisala knjigu o svojim iskustvima sigurno bi bila bestseller  :Yes:

----------


## eva71

Cure, osjecam da je ova godina ipak bila uzbudljivija i napornija od nekih drugih - ne sjecam se kad sam s tolikim nestrpljenjem brojala sate do ljetnih praznika. Mislim da vec naslucujem dno mojih praznih akumulatora. 

Moja kcer je super, ali zna me sa svojim tantrumom uistinu izmoriti. Nisam imala pojima da je vikanje tako agresivno da se od njega i po dva dana oporavljam :Rolling Eyes: . Malo malo pa se sjetim sto sam ja mojoj mami radila kad sam bila mala i ....nisam bas ponosna :Grin: Sad se stavim na njeno mjesto, tj. sad jesam na njenom mjestu, i zar djevojcice uistinu vole muciti svoje roditelje? Vidim to po onom skrivenom smjesku kad ceka da me izbaci iz takta, a ja se sjecam da sam mami urlala tocno u halu pred ulaznim vratima, jer sam znala da joj je uznasno neugodno zbog susjeda.

Moj sin je vise na MM, kako izbjeci ili zaobici sukob, ne voli na to trositi vrijeme i energiju, pa nesto promumlja, ali uglavnom napravi sto ga gnjavim i nastavi sa svojim aktivnostima. Moja kcer je slicnija meni, pa je to valjda razlog naseg "vatrenijeg odnosa" - zestoko se ljubimo i zestoko se posvadimo :Grin: . Ne znam da li i Vi dijelite to iskustvo, ali cini mi se da smo kao djeca uvijek u konfliktnijom odnosu sa roditeljom kome smo slicniji.

Mi o vuku, a vuk na vrata...

----------


## Zdenka2

Možda je tu više posrijedi odnos majka-kći i činjenica da se djevojčica još prilagođava. To dugo traje, jako dugo, znam to po svojoj obitelji. 

Moraš paziti da ne se ne daš lako izbaciti iz takta - neka ponašanja prestat će tako da ih ignoriraš. Tamo gdje smatraš da treba moraš postaviti čvrste granice - nemoj joj dozvoliti da prelazi granice prema tebi. A ako to čini neka snosi posljedice.

----------


## eva71

Mozda je jos prilagodavanje.... ali kao i druga djeca, imamo mirnije faze, pa onda opet od ujutro NECU...zongliramo lepezom ignoriranja, objasnjavanja, zabrane televizije, slanja u njenu sobu...no ima dana kad sistematicno trazi svadu i provokaciju, trazi nasu "negativnu paznju" kako bi to rekli psiholozi. No necu sad tu nadugo i nasiroko kukati, jer od svega procitanog o posvojenoj djeci ovo mi se i ne cini najdramaticnije. Ali da je naporno, je. 
Hvala Zdenka, ako "zagusti", saljem pp.

----------


## Zdenka2

Mislim da je najbolja metoda ne pružiti negativnu pažnju, ignorirati takva ponašanja (imam i ja to doma).

----------


## eva71

Alors, courage!

----------


## eva71

Citam "uporna i tvrdoglava preko svake mjere" u rubrici petogodisnjaka, pa mi se taj naslov cini neki eufemizam. Sadrzaj nije.

Na stranu cinjenica da smo slicnog karaktera, "loseg", tj. uporne i "ratoborne", i da je odnos majka-kcer dosta kompliciran, pogotovo kad je relativno kratkog datuma, razmisljam o tome kako ublaziti sukobe sa mojom kceri koji dnevno izbijaju oko neocekivanih, "nevaznih" stvari u trenucima kad ih ne ocekujem.

Napravila sam listu meni vaznih stvari (pranje, pranje zubi, spavanje, zabrana vrijedanja ili nasilja) i odlucila se skulirati na ostalo. No taman kad je jelo preslo na onaj dio liste koji nije egzistencijalno vazan, sukob je izbio oko jela. "necu rizu, hocu krumpirice!. Ja dignem obrve, sjetim se svoje liste i kazem "ok". Ona se baci na pod i vice "hocu krumpirice!". Ja kazem "ok, gulim krumpir". Ona dalje vice na podu. Znam da je mozda gladna, no meso se vec pece, a krumpirici samo sto se ne dobe boju....Ne znam, mozda ona i moje popustanje shvaca kao izazov!?
Ili predlazem da u kupaoni odrezemo nokte, "ne, ne treba...", "pa daj molim te (odlucila sam stvari sa desne strane liste tretirati jako demokraticno), objasnjavam i sve se nadam. No, dobro nije vazno budemo sutra. Nakon citanja, pjevanja i uspavljivanja, kaze ona a sad rezi nokte. "Budemo sutra, sad spavaj" (jos trebam ispeci 60 kolacica za sutra za skolu). "Reeeziiii nokte! Saaaad!". "I pjevaj jos jednom. Ne dvaput!!!!". Na to ja kazem da cemo nokte odrezati u kupaoni sutra, a sad je vrijeme da spava. I onda.... ajde malo maste cure. Ah nije sve, jos sam jednom probala na salu i pusice i...skoro mi uspjelo, ali imam ja prepametno dijete, nista nju nece omesti ili zbuniti i kad sam se taman ponadala da cemo ipak zavrsiti dan civilizirano......... :Nope: ...i osim toga, vrazji nokti, zasto uopce trebaju stalno rasti?

----------


## ArI MaLi

Uh što me sve čeka  :Smile:  Sad nam se svi čude da kako tako zvrkasto djetešce od god. dana bez problema da rezati noktiće, i meni je to jako čudno, kad ih režemo čak je dvije minute mirna (i nesmijem prekoračiti tu minutažu), ali sam sigurna da će sa pet to biti veći problem  :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Heart:

----------


## eva71

Kod nas je danas pala "temperatura", zakopane ratne sjekire (do daljnjega), opustile se i ona i ja  :Love: i sad vec kuka da cu  joj faliti kad ode na igranje sutra kod prijatelja, cemu se inace vec tri dana veseli. Sad je opet dijete iz bajke, predobra. Mozda ipak jednog dana uhvatimo neki prosjek, pa na malo duze budemo samo "normalni" :Taps: ...prevelike su mi amplitude...

I da, naravno da smo odrezali nokte, pa mora biti lijepa za prijatelja, zar ne?

Inace, razmisljala sam, mozda je moja kcer prospustila ono razdoblje  prkosa i dokazivanja s 2-3 godine, pa sad nadoknaduje. Mora se i ona dokazati, a s kim ce ako ne sa roditeljima  :Grin:

----------


## Zdenka2

Na tvome mjestu ne bih gulila krumpir. Ne bih je prisilila da pojede rižu, ali ne bih ni kuhala drugi ručak. Možda bih se pokušala dogovoriti s njom što će se kuhati, ali ako sam već nešto skuhala, onda je to ponuđeno i gotovo. Od kad je završila nastava dogovarala sam se s djecom što ćemo kuhati i nastojim ih uključiti u pripremu ručka, jer tako radije pojedu nešto što "ne vole". Uvidjeli su da je i smisliti ručak posao, a pogotovo skuhati i sada to više poštuju.

----------


## eva71

> Na tvome mjestu ne bih gulila krumpir.


Znam da je dobronamjeran savjet. I hvalaTi. Moram reci da sam  :Laughing: , jer mi mm stalno govori da trebam biti malo manje tvrdoglava i konsekventna, i evo, sad, radim na sebi, koncentriram se i odlucim, kontra moje" lose" naravi, biti malo popustljivija (bez nekih rezultata doduse) i odmah kontra savjet. 

No dobro, vec cemo nekako izgurati...izgleda da nas je sad zahvatilo ono razdoblje kad nasa kcer doslovno sljedi program "kako nas izluditi i isprovocirati" i samoj sebi dokazati da joj nije dobro kod nas. Konstatiram da jako vice i "place" bez ijedne suze. I kad prode bura, evo je opet u krilu pomaziti se  :Love: .

Da se pohvalim da je jucer bio zadnji dan skole, da su mi oboje super i da je uciteljica nahvalila moju kcer - u svjedodzbi pise da je "izuzetno zainteresirano, sretno i otvoreno dijete koje brzo i zeljno uci i koje ima dobar odnos za svojim vrsnjacima" :Klap: . To me tjesi da je ovo doma samo jedna nuzna faza, a da ce se i to s vremenom (nadam se prije puberteta, pa barem do puberteta) normalizirati...

----------


## ivanas

Evo i ja sad mogu pisati i na ovoj temi kao mlada mama starijeg posvojenog djeteta. Sutra će biti dva tjedna da smo skupa i toliko nam je lijepo da se t ne da opisati. Moj dječak ima 5 i pol godina, sretno je i prilagodljivo dijete, uživa u svemu što mu se događa, sve ga zanima, milijun pitanja dnevno ima. 

To kako se on i mlađi brat i seka slažu je ravno znanstvenoj fantastici. Srednji sin ima 2,5 godina i sve ovo vrijeme dok smo ga posjećivali i ova dva tjedna zajedničkog života nije bilo nikakve ljubomore, sukoba i sl. Ponekad žele se igrati s istom igračkom al se uglavnom sami dogovore bez mojih prečestih intervencija, a prema mlađoj seki su nježni i pažljivi, kad zaplače odmah rče k meni reći da plače, ako kažem da ju malo zabave dok napravim jelo oni joj nose igračke i pjevaju i krevelje se. Pošto ona još ne hoda sama znaju puzati s njom po podu i igrati se skrivača. Često mi dođu suze u oči kad ih vidim, pitam se kako smo blagoslovljeni svi skupa što smo se uspjeli pronaći. 

Znam da ovo zvuči preidilično al zasad stvarno jest tako. U literaturi znaju to zvati "medeni mjesec", al mi se od prvih susreta s njim ponašamo potpuno normalno, nismo niti jednom popustili u nečemu što inače ne dozvoljavamo, a tete su nam rekle da je on inače poslušno dijete dobro prilagođeno grupi, čak jako voli pravila i pazi da ih druga djeca ne prekrše. Pa sam ja to iskoristilakad bi srednji sin pokušao nešto što ne dam onda bi nadugo i naširoko pričala zašto se to ne smije a ovaj bi negdje to slušao naćuljenih ušiju i sve upijao. Pa bi se uživio u ulogu starijeg brata i to poslije ponavljao braci i seki. Inače imamo malo pravila što se ne smije po doma i kad smo vani i odnosi se uglavnom na ono što je za njih opasno, penjanje po balkonu, diranje vrućeg štednjaka i posuđa, diranje naših par stvari kao što su laptop i fotoaparat, trčanje prema cesti a n je već veliki i to mu se sve jasno i logično. 

Vidjela sam da i s igračkama primjenjuje  i prerađuje moje riječi i objašnjava im. 

Već smo u više navrata kako je pitao razgovarali o posvojenju i o mamama i tatama i nevjerojatno je kako lako on sve prihvaća i slaže u svojoj glavici. Gledali smo album sa slikama što su mu tete pripremile, razgovarali o nekim događajima sa slika. 

Sad hvata obiteljske odnose i što znači biti mama, što je baka, kome je ona mama. S obzirom da imamo brojnu obitelj, posebno s moje strane, bit će materijala za slaganje i godinama. A njemu je to super, što sad i on ima toliko baka, djedov, tetki...

----------


## ivanas

Zaboravila sam napisati, baš mi je žao kad toliki parovi inzistiraju na maloj bebi i često ne uspiju postati roditelji, a i starija djeca su uvijek još prava djeca i mogu biti predivan dar. I ne mora značiti ta je lakša prilagodb i život s malom posvojenom bebom nego većim djetetom. Možda je još prerano za davati neki zaključak, ali iz mog iskustva, najmlađa beba koju sam posvojila je moja curic koja je imala točno godinu dana, i ti prvi dani kad je došla bili su mi jako teški. Nismo se poznavale, nisam znala koje su joj potrebe a ona mi nije mogla iskomunicirati, pogotovo jer je bila jako povučena u sebe i zanemarena, bila je mršava, slabo jela, povraćala, bila čak dehidrirala nakon neke viroze pa sm morale na infuziju, srce mi se slamalo ka sam ju gledala onako tanku i slabašnu, hvala Bogu nakon tri mjeseca nam je zasjalo sunce i ona je doslovno procvjetala, ali su mi sad prvi dani s petogodišnjakom puno lakši i jednostavniji, dapače savršeni. On zna reći što mu je i što želi, i kad je sretan i tužan. A ipak je velika maza, stalno nam daje puse, dolazi u krilo, govori da nas voli. 

Ljubav djeteta koje je svjesno što mu je falilo i koje je napokon to dobilo je ogromna i prekrasan dar i blagoslov.

----------


## čokolada

:Zaljubljen:  Ajme, divote!

----------


## Rebbeca

Ivanas, znaš sve o mojoj curici: da je došla sa skoro 10 god., da smo imali pravi medeni mjesec u trajanju od 3 mj., da je ona stvarno velik dar za cijelu našu obitelj, i neizmjerno smo sretni što smo je dobili... ali, "pravi" život je započeo nakon medenog mjeseca, kada se je moja kćerkica počela ponašati poput djeteta kakvo zapravo je. Iako je bilo (meni) lijepo imati dijete koje iste sekunde kad ga pošalješ ide na ručak, tuširanje, pranje zubiju, spavanje, koje sve što uzme nakon korištenja obavezno vrati na mjesto... znala sam da to nije normalno/obično ponašanje 10 god. djeteta, imam još jedno takvo pa znam...
I bila sam sretna kada je počela izražavati svoje osjećaje, strahove, izboriti se za sebe...
Na početku je brat bio ljubomoran na nju, a nakon medenog mj. smo imali fazu njene ljubomore...

Sve je to normalno!!!

----------


## Zdenka2

Ivanas, predivno!

(Rebecca, ti si barem imala medeni mjesec, ma što mjesec, čak tri. Kod nas je odmah počelo... :Grin: )

----------


## ivanas

Znači može trajati i tri mjeseca  :Very Happy:  Ma znam ja da nas svašta čeka, imali smo već par puta ispipavanja granica, sinoć oko jela, on je inače jako mršav i sitan i jako moramo paziti na jelo, da jede sve obroke, i bilo je sinoć prvi put suza i plakanja oko večere, upozorile su me tete da pazim, a  trebalo je dugo da počne ovako lijepo i redovno jesti, al ovaj put smo to rješili uspješno. 

Ma sad uživamo, svaki dan je drukčiji i nosi svoje, ne opterećujem se s ničim, što dođe i proći će.

----------


## rima11

> Ma sad uživamo, svaki dan je drukčiji i nosi svoje, ne opterećujem se s ničim, što dođe i proći će.


Čitam vaše postove i drago mi je da svaki završi sa ovakvim riječima koje je (ovaj put) ivanas napisala.....uz puno ljubavi svaki problem se lakše rješava! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## eva71

Evo da se konacno javim, vidim da se moj post i dalje sam pise dok smo na praznicima, ali ipak....

Bilo nam je super na moru. Curka pliva sama, ja sam sva ponosna. Svi smo skupili dovoljno energije i dobro da jesmo. Prezivjeli smo ove prve tjedne skole sa uhodavanjima, ustimavanjima slobodnih aktivnosti, a kao dodatak trazimo novi stan, pa nam nije dosadno.

Imamo dosta harmonicno razdoblje, puno se mazimo, iako nas jos zove imenom, sve se cesce ispravlja i dodaje mama i tata, i sve cesce dode davati i primati puse, onako spontano  "bez razloga". Dok je razdoblje sukoba, zatekla sam se nespremna u potpunosti uzivati majcinstvo, ali cim je par dana dobro, vidim da se raznjezim dok ju vodim za ruku, opustim se i svjesna sam koliko sam sretna imati dvoje djece. Vise se smijemo zajedno.
Ovaj sam tjedan posebno ponosna, nije sve glatko, ali smo dva sukoba svjesno izbjegli (bila sam i preumorna za reagirati na provokaciju), cestitali smo joj da je bila super (ja sam u mislima cestitala i samoj sebi) i mislim si to je korak naprijed. 
Moj "veliki", 11, sve je vise u svom svijetu, da se maziti, ali komunikacija s roditeljima uistinu vise nije interesantna, jos dolazi za stol s nama jesti, ali to "obavi" da se vrati svojim okupacijama ili prijateljima. Zar vec tako brzo? Drago nam je da je vec veliki  i samostalan, a s druge strane veseli me da kcer jos u jednom dahu deset minuta prica kako je bilo u skoli i da ju ujutro vec cujem pjevati u sobi...

Ovo sad zvuci nekako idealno, ali ok, ne mogu samo pisati kad mi je tesko :Grin: .

----------


## Snekica

Sve sjeda na svoje mjesto, zar ne? A "veliki"... još malo pa će cure oblijetati, tek onda će biti u svom svijetu!

----------


## Zdenka2

Lijepa slika obiteljskog života.  :Heart:  Sve što pišeš podsjeća me malo i na moju kćer s kojom isto ima i sukoba i maženja i isto tako priča o svemu. Nije njima lako ispuniti prazninu koja je postojala u njihovoj duši. I moj "veliki" ima 11 i nove su preokupacije na vidiku, ali još je, kako sam kaže "predsjednik krovne svjetske organizacije udruga maminih maza".  :Smile:

----------


## eva71

> Nije njima lako ispuniti prazninu koja je postojala u njihovoj duši.


Zapravo nisam konkretno razmisljala o toj "praznini", niti imala neka zaljenja za razdobljem "dok nije bila kod nas"....ali prosli sam tjedan kupila novi lijepi album da u njega pospremim njene slike iz ranog djetinstva. Vec sam nekoliko puta pregledavala te slike, poznata mi je svaka od njih, no sloziti tri godine zivota djeteta u mali album...sad mi je puno teze o tomu razmisljati nego na pocetku : na pocetku je djevojcica dobila roditelje i ovo je bila njezina proslost, sada je ona MOJA kcer i ja gledam te slike i mislim si kako je to strasno da MOJA KCER nije imala roditelje i svoj dom kad je bila mala.

----------


## Zdenka2

Isto tako. Nikad mi ne bude žao što nismo tražili malu bebu, ali mi bude žao što ona nije imala rano djetinjstvo kakvo je trebalo biti. I žao mi je što nemamo uspomena, ne toliko fotografija nego sjećanja i zajedničkih trenutaka s njom kad je bila tako mala. Primijetila sam već da me ljudi ponekad čudno gledaju, jer kad se govori o malim bebama i iskustvima s njima, ja uvijek govorim samo o jednoj bebi.  :Undecided:

----------


## ivanas

Meni je isto žao što moj najstariji sin nema uspomene iz prve tri godine života. nemamo niti jednu jedinu fotografiju iz tog perioda. Njegova prva fotografija je kad je došao u dom. Srećom iz doma imamo puno fotografija, tete su mu napravile i album s napomenama i to nam jako znači, možemo preko njih dočarati taj  dio njegovog živta, listati s njim i vidjeti čega se sjeća. 

Pošto on nema fotografiju iz prvih godina a imam slikara u obitelj pokušat ću mu dati da ga nacrta kao bebu pa ćemo to staviti u album. 

Meni bude teško al prvenstven iz razloga što je njemu bilo jako teško te prve tri godine i što nije imao niti najminimalnije uvjete za neko djetinjstvo. Kad se toga sjetim i gledam to svoje veselo dijete puno ljubavi i životne radosti mogu se samo diviti tom malom hrabrom čovjeku.

----------


## ivanas

Netko je spomenuo, mislim zdenka 2 negdje to brbljanje i zapitkivanje bez kraja u početkaU. Postavljanje bezveznih pitanja a niti ne čuje odgovor već ćaska ili pita nešto drugo. Koliko to obično traje i ima li nade za nas a će se to vremenom smanjit, jer eto tri mjeseca je s nama od početa do danas to traje. 

Prvih dana sam refleksno odgovarala na gotovo sva pitanja, raeći po automatizmu da se djeci treba odgovarati na pitanja jer oni tako uče i upoznaju svijet. Ali ovo nisu takva pitanja nego savim bespotrebna i naporna tipa ulazimo u stan i ja palim svijetlo a on "A zašto si upalila svjetlo?" Obično mu odgovaram protupitanjem "A zašto sam?" i on si sam odgovori. Ili danas spremamo ručak i on se veseli jer voli mahune i pričamo o mahunama i da od njih rastu mišići, nakon pola sata ja stavim tanjur s mahunama na stol a on opet pita "A što je to?" ja opet protupitanjem a on odgovori mahune i krumpiri. 

Ima li kakva strategija preživljavanja jer me ovo ćaskanje već počinje izluđivati! Navečer kad zaspu ne palim niti muziku, niti radio, tv, samo radim što trebam u tišini. Ne da mi se nekad niti javiti na telefon kad spavaju jer nemam snage pričati (a nisam inače šutljivica) MM je još tiši od mene i njemu to neprestano brbljanje još teže pada. 

Sad radimo na tome da ne upada u riječ i ne prekia druge dok pričaju, znam da većina djece treba vremena da to savlada, al to je jako važna vještina, znati slušati i procjeniti kad je tvoj red. 

Sreća njegova i naša što on nije jedino dijete, ovako ipak silom prilika mora čekati svoj red ponekad.

----------


## ivanas

I još nešto važno sam zaboravila spomenuti  Distanca prema nepoznatim osobama

Kako učiti dijete kakvo je prihvatljivo ponašanje prema osobama koje prvi put sreće. 

On ne prilazi sam nepoznatim ljudima i ne započinje razgvor ali ako mi sretnemo u gradu nekog prijatelja ili poznanika on krene u neku interakciju u roku dvije sekunde, ćaska, prihvaća ili čak sam traži dodir, dozvoli ili čak traži da ga osoba podigne u ruke i sl. 
Mislim da se tu radi o spoju izrazito ekstrovertirane osobnosti i domskog sindroma i ne znam kako na tome raditi. 
Čitala sam da je to posljedica emocionalne nepovezanosti u ranoj dobi. Nadam se da će sa sve većom i čvršćom vezom s nama i to biti manje izraženo, ali prema iskustvima nekih posvojenih obitelji, to nekako ostane trajna karakteristika, samo kasnije malo manje izražena. 

Moja curica je posvojena u dobi od godine dana i u početku je htjela svakome, al sad već puno pažljivije bira i ne želi odmah nepoznatima već treba vremena da prouči osobu, osim u rijeđim slučajevima i kad se radi o muškoj osobi, muški su joj zanimljiviji. A isto je izrazito otvorene i vesele naravi i obožava ljude i društvo a ipak stječe tu distancu. Očito postoji neka kritična dob za razvoj socijalnih odnosa.

----------


## eva71

Sjecam se jedne voznje s tramvajem. Kratke voznje, no dovoljno duge da svo suputnici saznaju sve o nama...znas, bla bla, bla...pa, a ti? kako se ti zoves ? - pitala bi moja kcer, "pa, sta volis? koliko djece? etc..A moj brat bla,  bla, bla, a moja mama bla bla bla.....Ako to potraje, mislila sam tad, postati ci javna osoba u gradu. No nije. I dalje rado prica i pita, to joj je narav, no ne stalno i svugdje. Kod frizera se npr. prosli tjedan skroz raspricala, ali on vec pomalo spada u one koje poznamo, ne slucajne prolaznike. Za razliku od mog sina, preveliko nasiroko objasnjavanje kod moje kceri samo bi zakompliciralo stvari, voli kratka i jednostavna pravila i objasnjenja (pogotovo ono u svakodnevnom zivotu), ne previse govorkanja unaprijed stila sto ce biti, sto cemo raditi...kad pita kazem, kad ne zivim u sadasnjosti (ili dalekoj buducnosti, Bozic je za tri mjeseca)..osim toga mi se cinilo da su mnoga  pitanja samo retoricka pitanja, konverzacije radi, da pokazu da su tu, da ucestvuju, da se zanimaju, a da ih odgovor zapravo toliko i ne interesira... (a mi se taman raspricala, uzivili u objasnjenja, ponosni na nase znanje i tako to...a oni, jedno uho nutra, jedno van)

Sto se tice stalnog pitanja i upadanja u rijec.... poznato mi je to. Ja to nisam toliko ni primjetila dok moji roditelji nisu rekli, pa strasno, Ti ne mozes zavrsiti ni jednu recenicu, a da te ona nesto ne pita. Meni je problem bio malo slozen : nisam uvijek znala kako reagirati. S jedne strane, ona zapitkuje i upada kad hoce biti u centru, pa sam razmisljala da ne davanje 100% moje paznje dozivljavala kao manjak ljubavi. S druge strane, pogotovo kad nije jedino dijete, ne mozemo stalno biti na raspolaganju i kad imamo losi dan branila sam svoj zivotni prostor (telefoniranje, razgovor s muzem u dvoje i sl.), suprotstavljajuci se upadanju i smetanju od strane djece...sto je naravno dovodilo ponekad i do konflikta. Prvi mjeseci s novim djetetom provodimo u nekakvoj simbiozi, svemu se divimo, dajemo joj puno vise paznje i vremena nego sto je to moguce u normalnom zivotu i sto smo spremno dati svaki dan. Kad prode to razdoblje svatko se mora "izboriti" za svoja neophodna prava : mi, da imamo svoje vrijeme kad ne odgovaramo samo na djecja pitanja, oni da to moraju akceptirati. 

Na kraju stvari sjednu na mjesto, mislim da sam pocela s jednostavnim stvarima : "mama sad telefonira, mama sad razgovara itd.", malo tezima, "sad sam citala s tobom, sad moram pomoci bratu sa zadacom", jos tezima "mama treba vrijeme za sebe, veceras je restoran samo za velike...". Kod nas sad funkcionira.

No uz sve ove, manje probleme, nasi najveci problemi bili su prouzroceni (sad to tek jasno vidim) jelom i spavanjem. I ne, ne da ona nece jesti spavati, hoce, nego kad toga nema dovoljno je krizno stanje. Mnoge sam si krize mogla izbjeci da sam nosila trostruki gablec poslije skole (a ne "samo" bananu, grozdje i kekse, jer je skoro vecera), stavila spavati i u pola sedam kad je umorna, pustiti vikendom popodnevno spavanje itd....Moja je kcer, zbog nove skole, prestala spavati popodne i uz sva uzbudenja i intelektualne napore nove situacije i nove skole mislim da jednostavno nadoknaduje umor s hranom....i to hranom u pola 5 popodne! Cesto skoro nista ni ne vecera, ali ako tad nema klope, totalna frka...zvuci jednostavno...trebalo nam je vise od sest mjeseci da sve analiziramo, ustimamo i da funkcionira. Moj sin je "nejelica", banana je za njega tjedni obrok, i kad moja kcer nakon banane grozdja i keksi pocne urlati satima, naravno da mi prva ideja nije da je ona jako gladna, nego da ima traume od djetinstva, novih roditelja i kaj sve ne... :Grin: .

Ali da se vratim temi pricanja, djeca nas mozda zele navesti da pricamo i pricamo, jer to tumace kao paznju...kao spas mozda mozes Ti nametnuti temu koja ti se svidi i postavljati pitanja ili da se zabave necim manuelnim, pa nemaju vremena pricati. Kad su skupa mozda bi veliki mogao u tvoje ime "objasnjavati" malima...
...mozda je to prvo vrijeme neko vrijeme koje popunjavaju "pricanjem", ali vidim da sve cesce pocinjemo imati "nase" teme, "nase" uspomene i mislim da je pitanja, ovih sa "sta radis?", a ja ocito perem sude, sve manje. 

Ada ukljucis, ako mozes, jedno vecer koju baku, pa da Ti i muz odete u miru "sutjeti" u koji restoran ili u setnju?

----------


## Rebbeca

Nemam odgovore na tvoja pitanja, ali mogu malo prokomentirati svoju situaciju...
Moja kći još uvijek doma dosta priča, nema tih pitanja bez kraja i konca, ali da priča... priča. To sam prošla i sa sinom, on je bio turbo brbljavac, ali sad godinu-dvije je dosta smanjio.

Ali... ovo u vezi drugih osoba imamo sasvim drugu situaciju koja me nervira. Recimo: kućni prijatelji ili kumovi, znači osobe koje viđamo barem 1x mjesečno, a i češće - komunikacija je vrlo štura i ... tiha. A da ne govorim o nepoznatim ljudima, ako je netko pita kako se zove, tako tiho odgovori da valjda ne čuje ni sama sebe.

----------


## čokolada

Naša je kći posvojena s 15 mj., ali se svejedno ni dan-danas ne gasi (to je doduše i dio njene "adhd-osobnosti"). Pitanja, pitanja, pitanja, na koja najčešće ne dočeka odgovor, konstantno pričanje koje htio-ne htio počneš u nekom času ignorirati. I da, ponekad je vrlo teško - na kraju dana ona samo konstatira: pa vi me uopće ne slušate!

Što se tiče neshvaćanja kome što treba pričati, također je bilo napornih situacija. Kako je uhvatila 7. godinu počinje razlučivati i prilagođavati što je uobičajeno, a što ne. I dalje se borimo s prebrzim i nekad neprimjerenim uspostavljanjem fizičke bliskosti (govorimo o osobnom prostoru svakog čovjeka, a to ih je još u vrtiću genijalna teta trenirala).

----------


## ivanas

> Ada ukljucis, ako mozes, jedno vecer koju baku, pa da Ti i muz odete u miru "sutjeti" u koji restoran ili u setnju?


Nemamo u istom gradu bake i djedove, a kome "uvaliti" troje male djece od godinu do 5 na čuvanje a da nije teška nužda u pitanju?

To brbljanje i zapitkivanje je kad razmislim malo manje intenzivno nego u početku, a naintenzivnije je kad smo nasamo, dijete jednostavno koristi priliku i ja nakon vremena od 20 min nasamo s njim budem kao da me pregazio kamion od sto tona. Ustvari je lakše kad su svi troje na okupu, tad se oni i međusobno igraju i komuniciraju.
 Za razliku od vremena  nasamo s jednim od druge dvoje djece, tad mi je kao na godišnjem, primjerice ja i kćer sjedimo na klupici uz more i ja mogu čitavih deset minuta čitati časopis dok ona "čita" i gužva drugi mamin časopis. Ili s njom mogu piti kavu s frendicom a ona se igrati s našim žličicama i kutijicom od naočala i po 20 min. 

Baš razmišljam ustvari ako to intenzivno traženje pažnje potraje i do starije dobi, kakvi će njegovi odnosi i prijateljstva biti, hoće li se družiti s drugima samo iz potrebe da ne bude sam i tako pristajati na svašta. 
Meni se čini da je temelj za sreću i unutarnji mir u životu kad čovjek može biti sam sa sobom i biti mu dobro i lijepo i bez ikoga, tek tada može birati prave osobe za graiti s njima odnose i družiti se iz pravih razloga.

----------


## čokolada

Ne znam kako će biti ubuduće, ali zasad A. uopće ne pristaje na bilo kakvo društvo i vrlo dobro osjeća igra li se netko s njom preko volje i je li uopće dobrodošla. Zapravo voli samo one koji razumiju njene ideje (a te nisu uvijek uobičajene), ali da se općenito voli svidjeti i da teži društvu, to je svakako točno i također me ponekad brine.

----------


## Zdenka2

Sve o čemu pričate je prisutno kod moje B. Da skratim, pretjerano govorenje i upadanje u riječ još nije prošlo (nakon skoro 4 godine). Stalno je učimo da čeka svoj red; jest nešto bolje, ali daleko od toga da je problem riješen. Ona jako puno govori, jako puno zapitkuje, skreće teme, upada u riječ. Ne samo s nama nego i s drugima. Najteže mi je kad sam s njom par sati negdje vani nasamo - točno znam osjećaj o kojem govori ivanas, kao da me kamion pregazio i ušao mi u glavu. To rješavam simptomatski, zasad ne ide drugačije - radim s njom vježbice - hajde molim te, da vidim možeš li šutjeti do Smičiklasove? A da povećaš rekord i izdržiš još do Draškovićeve? Zamolim je za malo tišine, kažem da bih htjela nešto misliti. Kod kuće, zatvorim vrata sobe i kažem da mi sad treba tišina. Kad je kriza, pustim je za računalo.Tako. 

Ovo što se tiče ne držanja distance i pričanja intimnih stvari bilo kome se poboljšalo. Strancima se više uopće ne približava, čak mogu reći da je stekla onu nužnu sramežljivost koja dopušta određivanje svoje i tuđe granice. Ovo drugo nije potpuno nestalo, ali se bitno smanjilo.

Eva 71 ovaj odnos prema hrani postoji i kod moje B. Ispočetka su to bili prilično veliki problemi, sad je već prilično sređeno, ali ona još uvijek ima potrebu zatrpavati emotivne rupe hranom. To ti kažem zato da ipak pripaziš na tu vrstu tješenja. Trostruki gablec poslije škole može donijeti nove probleme, govorim iz iskustva. 

Mislim da B. još uvijek puno toga nadoknađuje. Ponaša se kao mlađe dijete nego što je - praktički bi htjela da je u jastuku nosimo. Očito ta emotivna praznina još nije ispunjena.

----------


## ivanas

Mi s hranom imamo drugi problem, on je jako sitno dijete, prati ga endokrinolog i jako je bitno da jede svoje obroke redovno. Jedemo četiri obroka dnevno i to raje u prosjeku ukupno pet sati dnevno :Rolling Eyes:  Nije da ne voli jesti, hvala Bogu jede sve, voli povrće, salate, jede sirove paprike i krastavce bez problema ali nema koncentracije, uzme jedan zalogaj pa ga zvače beskrajno, ili pojede pa se vrti i ne stavi drugi, pa želi da mu pomognemo, nekad mu udovoljim al onda zna opet žvakati jednu žlicu sto godina pa nemam vremena ni volje sjediti uz njega. A opet nekad pojede bez problema u razumno vrijeme. 

Hrana ima veze s ljubavlju i emocijama, i svjesna sam da tu treba promišljeno al nekad mi se desi i da viknem i naljutim se, kad npr. trebamo negdje ići nakon popodnevnog spavanja a on sat vremena jede jednu krušku. 
Da ga pustim kao drugog sina da sam trazi kad je gladan nema smisla jer on ne bi skoro nikad trazio. 

Zdenka2 a ja mislila da ima neka čarobna formula za to brbljanje :Laughing: , makar vrijeme, znači nema mi spasa. Meni ustvari nije problem pričati s njim i odgovarati na pitanja o nečem što ne zna a zanima ga, već me ta blesava pitanja izbacuju iz cipela, tipa što radiš a ja očito jedem. Nama je u početku više, sada manje, kad ne bi imao što pitati ili reći govorio "Mama, ja te volim" i tako 30 puta u 15 min i prvih dana se i raznježiš i odgovaraš i ja tebe ali onda je bome dosadilo i ne znaš kako reagirati jer ne želiš dijete spriječiti u izražavanju emocija, al sam instiktivno to počela ignorirati i samo se puno maziti.  
Onda sam dobila savjet od jedne stručne osobe da na to ne obraćamo pažnju osim ako je praćeno zagrljajem i da odgovaramo na zagrljaj a ne na riječi jer su riječi prazno blebetanje i skretanje pažnje. Sada to puno manje i rijeđe govori a sam traži da ga dignem i grlim.

----------


## Zdenka2

Ivanas, moja kći koliko god puta u danu prođe pored mene kaže: Bok, mama!, pa i nekoliko puta u minuti ako treba.  :Laughing:  Isto kao i tvoj sin postavlja pitanja o očitom. Naučila sam se s vremenom to ignorirati - svaka riječ izaziva pojačanu bujicu njezinih riječi. A ponekad kažem, a što misliš, što radim, pa shvati situaciju i nasmije se? Ona zna nekad i sama sa sobom pričati, odnosno riječima popraća sve što radi. Istina, to se smanjilo, ali ne i nestalo.

----------


## ivanas

Ja isto ignoriram ta bezvezna pitanja ili odgovorim protupitanjem ili sam u par navrata ja počea postavljati i ponavljati iznova glupa dosadna pitanja pa se naljutio, a ja rekla vidiš?

Sutra imamo snimanje EEGa pa mora ostati budan do kasno i onda se on i ja budimo rano, kad prezivim javim se :Laughing: 
Zasad nije tako strasno, evo ga slaze puzle do mene i ponekad suti i punu minutu pa ja napisem par riječi, pa opet pitanje ili mamakanje. 

Inače, upisali smo ga na gimnastiku dva puta tjedno i tamo je super, i ide dva puta tjedno na glazbenu radionicu i tamo je isto dobar, ne prekida i ne zapitkje već prati i gleda što se radi. Jadne tete kad se skroz opusti. :Cool: 

Opet uz sve svakodnevne brige, radosti i problemčiće opet se ne mogu iznova nadiviti toj našoj dječici koja usprkos svem što su prošla u svom kratkom životu ipak funkcioniraj u obitelji i zajednici normalno. Mi  nemamo nikakvih problema s agresivnim ponašanjem bijesom, neprimjerenim ispadima, neprihvaćanjem nas kao roditelja i autoriteta, o čemu sam sve slušala i čitala. Doduše vidit ćemo kad dode pubertet.

----------


## eva71

Bok cure,
prvo o pricanju i pusama. Moja cura dosta puno prica, ali nemam problema voditi ju u restoran, zabavi se i pusti nas jesti i pricati, mogu ju voditi u goste, obozava svugdje ici (za razliku od mog sina kojeg to nikada nije interesiralo i nisam mogla ni sanjati izlaziti s njim u restoran kad je imao 5-6 godina, jer se stalno morao kretati). Sto se tice verbaliziranja ljubavi, nije nesto intenzivno, navecer prije spavanja "ja te obozavam" ili "ti si moja najdraza, najdraza" (pa ponekad doda i mama). Medutim cesto kad smo skupa, u setnji, za stolom, pred televizijom...okrene se, napupci usnice i trazi svoju pusu. I to je to. Dobije pusu i nastavi s aktivnosti. kao da treba biti sigurna u cinjenicu da sam ja uvijek tu za jednu pusu.
Ima samo jedan veeeliki problem s pricanjem, a to je kad se zurimo. Kod moje je kceri, naime, pricanje direktno povezano sa motorickim centralnim sistemom, tj. kad pocne pricati, noge prestanu hodati. Ta dva naizgled nepovezana dijela tijela kod nje funkcioniraju zajedno : ili hodanje ili pricanje. Razumijete da mi se bas ne prica kad se zurimo u skolu...

Jelo
ja sam prva koja imam fobije da dijete stalno ili previse jede. Medutim, trebam dodati da kod nas skola traje do poslije 3, a nakon skole cesto ima sportsku aktivnost. U pol pet, i bez velikih emotivnih praznina, ona u zelucu sigurno trazi jedan solidan gablec. 
U pocetku je bila luda za cokoladom, kupovati cokoladu bio je direktan znak ljubavi (ne kupiti/dati cokoladu vjerojatno joj je znacilo ono suprotno).Medutim kako kod nas slatkise ne kupujem na kile, jedna cokolada se jede danima podijeljena na kockice (a koji put ju i zaboravi), ta njena opsesija je prestala. Ok sestogodinje dijete voli slatkise i dalje, to je normalno, ali nemam osjecaj da je frka kad nemam ili kazem da je dosta. Inace voli sve i voli kuhati i mislim da joj u kuhinji predstoji veliki karijera...

Ispadi
I to je prestalo, oni veliki barem. Obadvije smo naucile prekinuti krizno stanje prije nego sto izbije "oluja". Jucer je ona opet zanovijetala, pa sam i ja nakon nekog vremena pocela gundati, a moja kcer meni (mojim rijecima) : "ajde da se sad ne ljutis, ne budemo proveli lijepi dan. Bolje da provedemo lijepi dan.". Ja sam se naravno slozila (sa svojim rijecima).

Super mi je da se klinci vesele selidbi u novi stan, sve prihvacaju pozitivno i uopce se ne uzbudjuju...pokupili su nase "gene" ptica selica...

----------


## ivanas

Jucer popodne su decki proveli dan kod bake i djeda a mi cure so morale u Zg na pregled, i bas mi mama kaze kako se kod najstarijeg vidi promjena od zadnjih mjesec dana kada ga je vidila, kao da je malo smireniji, moze se neko kraće vrijeme zabaviti i sam s nečim bez da svake sekunde trazi pažnju. Vjerojatno će s vremenom sticati više sigurnosti i znati da smo mi uvijek tu ako nesto treba ali i naučiti da svi trebaju prostor za sebe i svoje misli. 

Inače u grupi je super, poštuje pravila i ne nameće se već promatra što se događa i slijedi. Idemo dva puta tjedno na gimnastiku i dva puta tjedno na glazbenu radionicu. Mislim da mu je grupnih aktivnosti to dovoljno. Ovu godinu ćemo tako, a iduću 2,5 sati dnevno u predškolsku, mislim da je to optimalno trajanje za njega, da bude s vršnjacima ali da ipak većinu dana ima pažnju mame, tate i ili jedne osobe, u našem slučaju tete čuvalice koju obožava par sati popodne.

Što se tiče poremećaja pažnje, on kod njega postoji u blažem obliku, znači mogao je i prije zadržati pažnju u nekj aktivnosti i po pola sata ako ga je jako zanimalo, ali smo dosta napredovali u ova tri zajednička mjeseca, neku večer je sam složio puzle od 100 kom i to je trajalo malo više od sat. Pred kraj m je pažnja popustila pa smo ga malo ohrabrivali da završi, s tim da je to bilo u ponoć jer smo sutradan imali eeg pa je morao što manje spavati tu noć.

----------


## eva71

Koji put je dobro imati neki "pogled" i misljenje izvana. Iako bas inace ne volim da drugi komentiraju moju djecu, misljenje bake i dede npr., mi je isto koristilo - nekih sam stvari postala svjesnija. I onih koje mi je bilo drago cuti, a i onih drugih...

Zivjeli puzzli!

----------

